# "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل



## حنيف مسلم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَ مَا قَتَلُوهُ وَ مَا صَلَبُوهُ وَ لَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا * بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا (القرآن الكريم: سورة النساء 157)*

*يعتقد المسيحيون أن المسيح عليه السلام صلب فداء للعالم ، وهذا الإعتقاد مخالف للعقل وللقرآن الكريم وحتى لما هو موجود في كتابهم المقدس ، وهنا أنقل لكم بعض الأدلة التي تنفي القول بأن المسيح صلب من الإنجيل نفسه*

*-التثنية 21 : 23 " لأن المعلق ملعون من الله "
غلاطية 3 : 13" إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا "*

*أليس معنى اللعنة الطرد من رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟ أيرضى الله سبحانه وتعالى بذلك لابنه ؟
لقد كافأ الله سبحانه وتعالى إبراهيم عليه السلام على طاعته لأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى بذبح ابنه إسماعيل عليه السلام وفداه بذبح عظيم كما جاء في سفر التكوين الإصحاح 22 : 13 فهل إسماعيل عليه السلام أعز على الله سبحانه وتعالى من عيسى عليه السلام ؟ لماذا يضحي الله سبحانه وتعالى بابنه من أجل الفساق والفجار ؟ أيحبهم أكثر من ابنه؟! ما رأي المدافعين عن حقوق الأولاد ؟ أليس هذا ما يسميه الغرب النصراني CHILD ABUSE؟؟؟ *

*المزمور 34 : 19 " كثيرة هي بلايا الصديق ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب "
إشعياء 53 : 10" إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه "
*
*إذا كان عيسى هو المسيح عليه السلام فهو لن يقتل كما تنص هذه الجملتين*​ 
*إنجيل متى الإصحاح 4 : 6 + إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 4 : 10 
" لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك " *

*فكيف تمكنوا من صلبه ؟*

*-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 23 : 35 - 36 قال المسيح عليه السلام يأتي عليكم كل دم زكي سفك على الأرض من دم هابيل الصديق إلى دم زكريا " *

*إن هذا دليل على أن زكريا عليه السلام هو آخر نبي يُقتل وإلا فلم لم يقل إلى دمي ؟
*

*-جاء في إنجيل متى الإصحاح 27 : 63 - 66 " وفي الغد…. لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ليلاً ويسرقوه ويقولوا للشعب أنه قام من الأموات "ذهب اليهود في اليوم الثاني من الصلب إلى بيلاطس يطلبون حرساً على القبر فسمح لهم بذلك*
*لماذا لم يفعل اليهود ذلك منذ البداية ؟ 
لقد كانت هناك أُمور جعلتهم يشكون في أن المسيح عليه السلام ما زال حياً :-
**1 - إن الرجلين اللذين صلبا مع المسيح عليه السلام لم يموتا خلال الثلاث ساعات الأولى 
2 - إن ساقي المسيح عليه السلام لم تكونا مكسورتان
3 - ظهور تلميذي المسيح عليه السلام المخلصين وهما يوسف الذي من الرامة ونيقوديموس وطلبهما جثته لإعدادها للدفن هل كان هذان سيكشفان أمر بقاء المسيح عليه السلام حياً لليهود ؟
4 - تعجب بيلاطس من أن المسيح عليه السلام مات بهذه السرعة وموافقته على تسليمهم جثته
5 - قرب القبر من مكان الصلب . لماذا لم يبق يوسف ونيقوديموس عند القبر ليشهدوا قيامته ؟
أليس ممكناً أن يكون المتعاطفون مع المسيح عليه السلام قد أنقذوه خلال الليل ؟
لقد اعتقد اليهود أنه كذاب فكيف سيعود للحياة ويقوم من الموت ؟ ولو أنه قام ألا يدل على أنه صادق وفي هذه الحالة لماذا يقتلوه مرة أخرى ؟ ماذا يهم لو كان ميتاً وأخذوه ؟ أين كان الحرس عندما ذهبت النساء لدهنه ؟
لا يملك العقل السليم إلا أن يجزم بأنه كان حياً*

*هذه بعض الأدله وهناك أكثر منها كلها تدل على نفي الصلب، وقبل ذلك العقل السليم ينفي أن يكون ابن الله - كما تدعون- يصلب ، وللحديث بقيه انشاء الله
*​


----------



## Fadie (4 سبتمبر 2006)

> *يعتقد المسيحيون أن المسيح عليه السلام صلب فداء للعالم ، وهذا الإعتقاد مخالف للعقل وللقرآن الكريم*


 
مخالف للعقل المنغلق على ذاته فقط و الذى لا يقبل محبة الله و اما قرانك فلا يهمنى فى شىء يقول اللى يقوله



> *وحتى لما هو موجود في كتابهم المقدس *


 
بص يا حنفى

يعنى لما تبقى حتى مش فاهم حاجة بلاش تبالغ اوى كدة عشان شكلك هيبقى وحش اوى



> *-التثنية 21 : 23 " لأن المعلق ملعون من الله "
> غلاطية 3 : 13" إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا "
> 
> **أليس معنى اللعنة الطرد من رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟ أيرضى الله سبحانه وتعالى بذلك لابنه ؟
> لقد كافأ الله سبحانه وتعالى *


 
هو دة العقل اللى جاى من شبهة جزير المعييز هنتوقع منه ايه غير كدة؟؟؟

هو المسيح ابن فعلى لله يابنى؟؟؟

لفظ ابن الله اطلق على المسيح لانه كلمة الله فهو قد خرج من الاب و مخارجه منذ الازل كما نقول بنت الشفة و نقول ابن مصر للتعبير على انه يمثل مصر و ابن الله للتعبير عن انه صورة الله الغير منظور

ابن الله لفظ اطلق على المسيح للتفريق بين الاقنوميين الاب و الكلمة.

يعنى ليس ابن فعلى لله

ثانيا رضى المسيح ان يحمل لعنتنا و طرد نفسه من رحمته و لم يشفق على نفسه بل رضى بكل انواع العذاب و الاهانة و الذل من اجل محبته لنا



> *أليس هذا ما يسميه الغرب النصراني CHILD ABUSE؟؟؟ *


 
لاء ال Child Abuse هو ان راجل عنده خمسين سنة يفاخذ طفلة بنت ست سنوات و يدخل بطفلة مازالت فى التاسعة من عمرها



> *إذا كان عيسى هو المسيح عليه السلام فهو لن يقتل كما تنص هذه الجملتين*


 
اولا الاية الاولى من قال انها على السيد المسيح؟

هى ليست نبوة عن المسيح و انما عن الانسان العادى الصديق الذى يخاف الله فينجيه الله من كل شر

الاية الثانية كلمة (يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ)

فالذى ستطول ايامه هو النسل و ليس المسيح و المقصود بنسل المسيح هو المؤمنيين به و الذين قبلوا خلاصه



> *فكيف تمكنوا من صلبه ؟*


 
هذه الاية هى لكل انسان ان البار تحفظه ملائكة الله و ليست عن المسيح و حين اتى ابليس ليجرب السيد المسيح قال له ارمى نفسك و مكتوب ان الله يوصى ملائكته بك فيحفظوك اى انك لو انسان بار فالله سيرسل ملائكته لحفظك و لم تكن الاية عن المسيح بل عن كل بار و ايضا ابليس لم يكن يعرف ان الذى يكلمه هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد (المسيح)



> *إن هذا دليل على أن زكريا عليه السلام هو آخر نبي يُقتل وإلا فلم لم يقل إلى دمي ؟*


 
ان هذا دليل واضح على لاهوت المسيح اذ انه لم يدخل ضمن طائفة الانبياء و البشر الذين قتلوا بل هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد الذى مات بأرادته هو لمحبته لنا فهو ليس بشرا ليدخل من ضمن قائمة البشر الذين سفك دمهم؟؟؟

ثم هل كان زكريا أخر من سفك دمه؟؟؟

لا بل اتى يوحنا المعمدان و قطعت رأسه فالمقصود من كلام السيد المسيح هو كل نفس سفكت دمها فى العهدالقديم



> *لماذا لم يفعل اليهود ذلك منذ البداية ؟*


 
لأنهم لم يلتفتوا لهذه النقطة



> *لقد كانت هناك أُمور جعلتهم يشكون في أن المسيح عليه السلام ما زال حياً *


 
لاء يا ريس كانوا يشكون فى ان يتم كلام المسيح من انه سيقوم فى اليوم الثالث فعلا كما قال



> *إن الرجلين اللذين صلبا مع المسيح عليه السلام لم يموتا خلال الثلاث ساعات الأولى*


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

امال ماتوا امتى



> *إن ساقي المسيح عليه السلام لم تكونا مكسورتان*


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه دة انت لقطة

كان الجو اصبح عاصف و حدث زلزال و اظلمت السماء فخاف الجنود فذهبوا ليروا هل مات المصلوبيين ام لا فأذا لم يكونوا قد ماتوا فأن كسر الارجل من الرقبة يحدث هبوط مفاجىء فى ضغط الانسان فينفجر القلب فيموت الانسان

فحين ذهبوا وجدوا اللصيين لم يموتوا فكسروا عظامهم اما المسيح فقد كان مات نتيجة انفجاؤ عضلات القلب بسبب الشهيق و الزفير الحاد و الذى يصعب تكراره كثيرا فوق الصليب و لذلك تأكدوا انه مات فلم يكسروا عظامه لكى تتم النبوة القائلة ان عظما من عظامه لم يكسر



> *ظهور تلميذي المسيح عليه السلام المخلصين وهما يوسف الذي من الرامة ونيقوديموس وطلبهما جثته لإعدادها للدفن هل كان هذان سيكشفان أمر بقاء المسيح عليه السلام حياً لليهود *


 
كان قد مات بالفعل و طلبوا جثمانه ليطيبوا جسده و يدفنوه فى القبر الذى يمتلكه يوسف الرامى



> * تعجب بيلاطس من أن المسيح عليه السلام مات بهذه السرعة وموافقته على تسليمهم جثته*


 
هو بيلاطس اتعجب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب

اصلى اول مرة اعرف انه اتعجب......منكم نستفيد



> *قرب القبر من مكان الصلب . لماذا لم يبق يوسف ونيقوديموس عند القبر ليشهدوا قيامته ؟*


 
كانوا تلاميذه استنوا هههههههههههههه يا حبيبى انت ليه بتفترض؟؟؟



> *أليس ممكناً أن يكون المتعاطفون مع المسيح عليه السلام قد أنقذوه خلال الليل ؟*


 
انقذوه بعد ما مات !!!



> *لقد اعتقد اليهود أنه كذاب فكيف سيعود للحياة ويقوم من الموت ؟*


 
كانوا يخافون ان يكون كلامه حق و قد تم بالفعل



> *ولو أنه قام ألا يدل على أنه صادق وفي هذه الحالة لماذا يقتلوه مرة أخرى ؟*


 
لأنهم كذبة و مراؤن و اليهود هم قتلة الانبياء و المرسليين بدون اسباب



> *ماذا يهم لو كان ميتاً وأخذوه ؟*


 
كانوا خايفيين لحسن يقال انه قام بالفعل يا باشمهندس



> *أين كان الحرس عندما ذهبت النساء لدهنه ؟*


 
كان المسيح قد قام و حدثت الزلزلة و ذهب الحراس لرؤساء الكهنة ليحكوا لهم ما قد حدث و بعدها انصرفوا....ثم اتت المريمات.



> *لا يملك العقل السليم إلا أن يجزم بأنه كان حياً*


 
لا.....ليس سوى اصحاب العقول المريضة التى لا تهوى سوى النقض

ابقى اقرأ ما تنسخه اولا ثم افهم ثم اسأل

+ + +


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

حنيف مسلم قال:


> *يعتقد المسيحيون أن المسيح عليه السلام صلب فداء للعالم ، وهذا الإعتقاد مخالف للعقل وللقرآن الكريم وحتى لما هو موجود في كتابهم المقدس ، وهنا أنقل لكم بعض الأدلة التي تنفي القول بأن المسيح صلب من الإنجيل نفسه*


 
قرأنك تبلله و تشرب ميه فهو ليس حجة علينا
و نأتي الى خرافاتكم:


*



-التثنية 21 : 23 " لأن المعلق ملعون من الله "
غلاطية 3 : 13" إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا "

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



أليس معنى اللعنة الطرد من رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟ أيرضى الله سبحانه وتعالى بذلك لابنه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...




القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v عند سماعنا "المسيح قد صار لعنة لأجلنا" [13]، و"لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا" (2 كو 5: 21)، لا نفهم من هذا ببساطة أن المسيح بكُليته صار خطية أو لعنة، إنما حَمل اللعنة التي علينا (إش 53: 4؛1 بط 2: 24).
v كما أن المسيح بذاته لم يصر لعنة، إنما قيل هذا لأنه أخذ على عاتقه اللعنة لحسابنا، هكذا صار جسدًا لا بتحوله إلى جسد، إنما اتخذ جسدًا من أجلنا وصار إنسانًا.
v إنه يُرشد اليهود وأهل غلاطية أن يضعوا رجاءهم لا في الناموس بل في الرب مُعطى الناموس.​البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي​v صار خطية ولعنة لا لحسابه بل لحسابنا... صار لعنة لأنه حمل لعناتنا.​القديس أمبروسيوس ​v كيف يمكن أن يكون خطية ذاك الذي يحررنا من الخطية؟ وكيف يمكنه أن يكون لعنة ذاك الذي يفدينا من لعنة الناموس؟ حدث هذا ليمارس تواضعه إلى هذه الدرجة، ولكي يُشكِلنا نحن بالتواضع الذي يجلب مجدًا.
v دُعي لعنة من أجلي، هذا الذي حطم لعنتي... صار آدم الجديد ليحتل مكان آدم الأول، وبهذا فقط يجعل عصياني عصيانه هو بكونه رأس الجسد كله.​القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​v صار مطيعًا ذاك الذي "أخذ أسقامنا وحمل أمراضنا" (راجع مت 8: 17)، فشفي عصياننا؛ إذ بجلداته شَفي جراحاتنا وبموته طرد الموت العام الذي سيطر على كل البشرية. من أجلنا أطاع حتى صار "خطية" و"لعنة" بتدبيره لحسابنا؛ لم يكن هكذا بالطبيعة، إنما صار كذلك من أجل حبه للإنسان.​القديس غريغوريوس النيسي​v بالناموس صرنا تحت اللعنة، بينما بنعمة المسيح خلصنا منها.
v النعمة عادةً تُعلِن عما يفعله الله لأجلنا (1 كو 15: 3- 4)؛ أما الناموس فيُعلن عما يطلبه الله منا (خر 20: 1- 7).
v النعمة تهبنا حياة وقوة لكي نطيع الوصية ( يو 14: 23 ) ونتقدس ( رو 6: 14-22 )، أما الناموس فيأمر بالطاعة والقداسة الكاملة (تث 6: 24- 25) وإلا سقطنا تحت الموت (يع 2: 10).
v النعمة غالبًا ما تكشف عن حب الله لنا ( يو 3: 16)، أما الناموس فغالبًا ما يأمرنا بحب الله (مت22 : 37).
v بالنعمة أُعلِن لنا عن البركات الإلهية (غل 4:3)، بينما أُعلِنت اللعنة ونحن تحت الناموس (غل 3: 10).
v النعمة تهبنا الحرية في المسيح (غل 5: 1)، أما تحت الناموس فكنا عبيدً للخطية (غل 4: 1-3).
v النعمة هي قوة الله (رو 1: 16)، أما الناموس فقوة الخطية (1 كو 15: 56). 
v بالنعمة نلنا البنوة للآب (غل 4)، أما الناموس فيحرم الإنسان من الحضرة الإلهية (خر 18: 12-24).
v تُعِلن النعمة عن صورة الصالحات عينه، أما الناموس فله ظل الخيرات العتيدة (عب 10: 1).
v بنسل إبراهيم (يسوع المسيح) تصير البركة للأمم (14) (تك22: 18؛ 26: 4).
​*​ 
*



المزمور 34 : 19 " كثيرة هي بلايا الصديق ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب "
إشعياء 53 : 10" إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه "

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



إذا كان عيسى هو المسيح عليه السلام فهو لن يقتل كما تنص هذه الجملتين​

أنقر للتوسيع...



هذا لو قلنا ان المسيح انسان و لو طلب المسيح بنفسه المعونة, لكن المسيح كان قادر بذاته ان يحمي نفسه لكن مشيئته التي هي مشيئة الاب اقتضت الصلب و الفداء
​*

​
*



إنجيل متى الإصحاح 4 : 6 + إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 4 : 10 
" لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك " 

فكيف تمكنوا من صلبه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

هذا نفس اختبار الشيطان, و السيد المسيح اكد ذلك بقوله ان قادر ان يستدعي جند من الملائكة لو اراد, لكنه اتى لاجل خطة الهية عارفا باولها و اخرها

* 

*



-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 23 : 35 - 36 قال المسيح عليه السلام يأتي عليكم كل دم زكي سفك على الأرض من دم هابيل الصديق إلى دم زكريا " 

إن هذا دليل على أن زكريا عليه السلام هو آخر نبي يُقتل وإلا فلم لم يقل إلى دمي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
"أيها الحيّات أولاد الأفاعي،كيف تهربون من دينونة جهنّم؟
لذلك هأنذا أرسل إليكم أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة، 
فمنهم تَقتلون وتَصلبون، ومنهم تَجلدون في مجامعكم، وتَطردون من مدينة إلى مدينة. 
لكي يأتي عليكم كل دم زكي سُفك على الأرض،
من دم هابيل الصدِّيق إلى دم زكريّا بن برخبا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح" [33-35]. 
من هو زكريّا بن برخيا؟ يرى القدّيس جيروم أنه وجد في عصره ثلاثة آراء:
1. زكريّا النبي أحد الأنبياء الصغار، وإن كان اسم أبيه مطابقًا لكلمات السيِّد، لكن لم يذكر الكتاب شيئًا عن سفك دمه بين الهيكل والمذبح، خاصة وأن الهيكل في عصره كان مجرّد حطام. 
2. زكريّا أب يوحنا المعمدان، قُتل بسبب نبوّته عن مجيء المخلّص، لكن القدّيس جيروم لا يقبل هذا الرأي. 
3. زكريّا الذي قتله يوآش ملك يهوذا كما جاء في أخبار الأيام الثاني (24: 21)، لكن اسم أبيه كما جاء في الكتاب المقدّس هو يهوياداع. ويرى القدّيس جيروم أن برخيا تعني "بركة" أو "مبارك من الرب"، ويهوياداع تعني "قداسة"، وإن الشخص يحمل الاسمين، لذلك يحبذ القدّيس جيروم هذا الرأي.

​*


> ​*-جاء في إنجيل متى الإصحاح 27 : 63 - 66 " وفي الغد…. لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ليلاً ويسرقوه ويقولوا للشعب أنه قام من الأموات "ذهب اليهود في اليوم الثاني من الصلب إلى بيلاطس يطلبون حرساً على القبر فسمح لهم بذلك*
> *لماذا لم يفعل اليهود ذلك منذ البداية ؟ *
> *لقد كانت هناك أُمور جعلتهم يشكون في أن المسيح عليه السلام ما زال حياً :-*
> *1 - إن الرجلين اللذين صلبا مع المسيح عليه السلام لم يموتا خلال الثلاث ساعات الأولى *
> ...


 
ممكن ادلة على كلام الخرافات هذا؟


----------



## انور2000 (17 مارس 2007)

شوف يا اخى عندكم فى القران ايه تقول سلاما عليا يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا فالمسيح ولد وصلب ومات وقام من الاموات وسوف ياتى ليدين الاموات والا ما معنى يوم ابعث حيا  وبالتالى لا يدين المسكونه كله الا الله اذا فالسيد المسيح هو ابن الله المتجسد الذى جاء من اجل خلاص البشريه بالصلب وتقديم روحه فداء لمن يقبلوه فاقبل المسيح مخلص لك الان امامك الفرصه فلا تدعها تفوتك انجو بنفسك من النار المعده لابليس واعوانه الرب يعطيك نعمه ارشاد الروح القدس


----------



## AL-NOOR (17 مارس 2007)

انور2000 قال:


> شوف يا اخى عندكم فى القران ايه تقول سلاما عليا يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا فالمسيح ولد وصلب ومات وقام من الاموات وسوف ياتى ليدين الاموات والا ما معنى يوم ابعث حيا  وبالتالى لا يدين المسكونه كله الا الله اذا فالسيد المسيح هو ابن الله المتجسد الذى جاء من اجل خلاص البشريه بالصلب وتقديم روحه فداء لمن يقبلوه فاقبل المسيح مخلص لك الان امامك الفرصه فلا تدعها تفوتك انجو بنفسك من النار المعده لابليس واعوانه الرب يعطيك نعمه ارشاد الروح القدس






*عندنا نحن المسلمين كما اخبرنا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ان المسيح عليه السلام سوف 

يعود في اخر الزمان ويتمم الحق, ثم يموت. ومن اجل ذالك قال القران.

(( سلاما عليا يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا )).

ولو صلب لقال غير ذالك. وهو يبعث مثل كل الناس.

وعندكم ايضاً انه سوف يعود ولكن ليس كما تظنون.*

تحياتي...


----------



## Basilius (20 مارس 2007)

> عندنا نحن المسلمين كما اخبرنا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ان المسيح عليه السلام سوف
> 
> يعود في اخر الزمان ويتمم الحق, ثم يموت. ومن اجل ذالك قال القران.
> 
> (( سلاما عليا يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا )).



_*لو قرات ما كتبتة حضرتك جيدا 
ستجد انك تناقض ما كتبتة ( كل سطر عكس التاني )
سلام *_


----------



## jehvsus (22 مارس 2007)

يا اخ مسلم حنيف
*فلنتصورها قضية امام محكمة عادلة*
لو عرضنا مثلا هذه القضية التى تشغلكم كثيرا امام اى محكمة وعرضنا اية من القرآن التى تقول"وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ...وما قتلوه يقيناً  كما نعرض لهم ايضاً مئات الآيات الواردة فى التوراة والانجيل عن موت المسيح فهل من العدالة ان تاخذ بشهادة آية واحدة ملتبسة وغير واضحة ،قامت الشبهات عليها لدى مفسرى القرآن وتترك مئات الشهود من الآيات والبراهين الواردة فى التوراة والانجيل؟!لا سيما اذا كانت آيات من القرآن تثبت وقوع الموت على المسيح كما جاءفى(سورة آل عمران) قوله "إذ قال الله ياعيسى انى متوفيك ورافعك الى" ،وفى (سورة مريم) قوله على لسان عيسى "واوصانى بالصلاة وزكاة مادمت حيا" ،وفى (سورة مريم) السلام على يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا" ،وفى (سورة المائدة) قوله"وكنت شهيدا عليهم مادمت فيهم.فلما توفيتنى كنت انت الرقيب عليهم"وقد فسرها الامام الرازى والجلالان بان هذه الآية سيقولها المسيح لله يوم الحشر على الارجح.
ومعلوم ان السيد المسيح فى مجيئه الثانى لا ياتى للصلاة او الزكاة او للشهادة او للرقابة ،بل ياتى ليدين العالم، كما ورد ذلك فى (الجزء الثانى من حديث البخارى ص49).حدثنا على بن عبد الله حدثنا سفيان حدثناالزهرى..عن رسول الله(ص) لا تقوم الساعة حتى ينزل فيكم ابن مريم حكماً مقسطاً.
اذن تكون هذه الاية والاية الاخرى القائلة واوصانى بالصلاة والزكاة مادمت حيا دليلا على ان المسيح قد مات حال ما كان على الارض يصلى ويزكى ويشاهد ويراقب لانه فى مجيئه الثانى لايفعل شئ من هذا ،بل ليدين العالم فقط.
وهليتفق مع العقل السليم ان يقصد القران بقوله وما قتلوه يقينا نفى موت المسيح الذى تدور عليه التوراة والانجيل وتمتلئ كتبهم بهذه الحقيقة، بينما يقول فى نفس الوقت انه جاء مصدقا للتوراه والانجيل كما ورد فى (سورة البقرة قوله"يا بني اسرائيل...آمنوا بما انزلت مصدقا لما بين يديه".،وفى (سورةآل عمران)يقول"ثم جاءكم رسول مصدق لما معكم...نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه"،وفى(سورة النساء) قوله"يا ايها الذينأتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما انزلنا مصدقا لما معكم"وفى سورة المائدة"وانزنا اليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه"
نعم هذا لايتفق مع العقل:
ان يكون القرآن قد قصد في صلب المسيح لان هذا
{1} يتنافى مع قصد محمد من اقامة البرهان على ان قرآنه منزل من عند الله الامر الذى قصد ان يقيمه بوجود التوفيق بين ما جاء فى قرآنه وما ورد فى التوراة والانجيل فلا يعقل ان يصطدم بحقيقة ملأت التوراة والنجيل.
{2} يطعن فى صحة القرآن نفسه لان القرآن يقول انه جاء مصدقا للتوراة والانجيل
{3} يجعل مهمة القرآن باطلة وبلامعنى لان القران جاء مهيمنا على الاننجيل والتوراة والهيمنه معناها الحراسة حسب تفسير المفسرين.


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 مارس 2007)

> فلماذا يدعوا الله خلقه للتوبة وعمل الصالحات لو كان هناك فداء عن طريق الصلب؟
> 
> ولماذا يدعو الله الأبرار بعدم الاعتماد على برهم الذى عملوه بل يُحثهم على الزيادة ، إن كان البر ودخول الجنة فقط عن طريق الصلب والفداء؟



*فكرتك الخاطئة او بالاحرى فكرة المتشددين الخاطئة جدا و التلفيق الذي الفوه و من ثم صدقوه في النهاية خادعين من خدعوا  ! 

من قال لك ؟؟؟ ان الفداء و الخلاص هو مجرد كلمات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


لان السيد المسيح اتى من اجل توبة الخاطئين

انظر ماذا يقول الرب "اذا ناموسي قام يجربه قائلا يا معلّم ماذا اعمل لارث الحياة الابدية.
 فقال له ما هو مكتوب في الناموس.كيف تقرأ.   فاجاب وقال تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك وقريبك مثل نفسك.28  فقال له بالصواب اجبت.افعل هذا فتحيا" الانجيل بحسب لوقا 10: 28

هل يستطيع من يحب الله ان يعيش حياة الخطيئة؟

و كيف من يعبش متلذذا في الخطيئة و من ثم يقول ان السيد المسيح قد خلص الكل. 

لان الكل مدعو الى التوبة الحقيقية. و التوبة الحقيقية هي ترك حياة الخطيئة بالكامل و هذا ما يعلنه الكتاب المقدس بشكل واضح و صريح و علني.

و قد قلنا مرارا ان خطيئة آدم شوهت الطبيعة البشرية المنزهة, و لذلك يجب ان يتم الفداء

المشكلة هنا في عدم فهم النصوص و محاولة خلط الاوراق و التهجم على الرسول بولس (قلة الحيلة ومبدأ الغاية تبرر الوسيلة) 

الصلب و الفداء ليست من فكر احد بل هي من فكر الرب يسوع المسيح و قد واشار اليها مرارا 

فكفى لعبة  النسخ و اللصق و من ثم الهروب حيث لا نعد نرى اي مشاركة عند توضيح الامور بشكل جلي 




*


----------



## AAAH (23 مارس 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> *
> لان الكل مدعو الى التوبة الحقيقية. و التوبة الحقيقية هي ترك حياة الخطيئة بالكامل و هذا ما يعلنه الكتاب المقدس بشكل واضح و صريح و علني.
> *



iهل انت مقتنع بهذا الكلام يا عزيزى؟
لا يوجد انسان دون خطيئه او بالاحرى (ذنب) فكل ابن ادم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون ولا معصوم الا من اصطفى الله من رسله المختارين
فهل يستطيع الانسان ان يحيا بلا ذنب؟ مستحيل طبعا


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 مارس 2007)

*و هل انت فهمت ما اقصد ؟؟؟ ام ستجلب الرد من المنتديات المشبوهة من جديد ؟!

هل ترك حياة الخطيئة امر صعب ؟ 

هل الانسان الذي يعيش في الخطيئة و يتلذذ بها هو يحب الله من كل عقله و من كل قلبه و من كل قوته ؟

هل الذي يسقط في الشهوة هو انسان تائب ...... الانسان المؤمن التائب الذي يحارب الشهوة

هل الذي يقتل الناس هو انسان تائب ؟؟ 

اترك الاجابة لك لا للنسخ و اللصق*


----------



## AAAH (23 مارس 2007)

الله خلق الخلق وقال : " أَلا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ " فخلقهم جل وتعالى على حال ووصف وهيئة يعلمها جلّ وتعالى وركّب فيهم ما شاء من الأوصاف والأخلاق ، وجبلهم جل وتعالى على الضعف والنقص والخطأ ، وهو مع هذا " لطيف بهم " بما جبلهم عليه . " خبير بهم " وبما يعملون .
ومن هذا فقد كتب عليهم الخطأ والذنب والمعصية .
ولمّا كانت المعاصي أمر حتم لابد منه وليس إنسان يُعصم منها - أيّا كان جنسه ووصفه وهيئته ومكانته - إلا الأنبياء 
والله الرحمن الرحيم قد خاطب عباده بقوله : " قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ " 
و ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
- " والذي نفسي بيده لو لم تذنبوا لذهب الله بكم ، ولجاء بقوم يذنبون فيستغفرون الله فيغفر لهم " 
- " كتب على ابن آدم حظّه من الزنا مدرك ذلك لا محاله .."
- " خلق المؤمن مفتّنا توّاباً إذا ذُكر ذكر " 
- " كل ابن آدم خطّاء وخير الخطائين التوابون " 
اعتقد اننى بهذا قد اثبت ان الانسان مستحيل الا يخطئ ويذنب
والله اسأل ان يشرح صدوركم لما فيه الخير والصواب والصلاح


----------



## Basilius (23 مارس 2007)

يخرب بيت الكبي بيست دة 
سؤال بسيط 
هل تتعارض رحمة اللة مع عدلة ؟ 
هل تسود  صفة من صفات اللة الكامل على ضفة اخرى ؟ 
اذا سادت صفة من صفات الالة على صفة اخرى فهذا الالة ناقص 
عدل اللة في تنفيذة لكلامة بالموت الابدي لادم عندما زاغ ادم عن طاعتة و اكل من الشجرة 
وقال الرب يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت ... فعدل اللة يقتضي تنفيذ الحكم 
ورحمة اللة تقتضي المغفرة و السماح للحب 
فهل يتعارض العدل مع الرحمة الالهية ؟ 
اذا تعارض اذن هذا الالة ناقص 
ثم هل طبيعة ادم قبل الخطية كانت كمثل طبيعتة بعد الخطية ؟ 
وهل ورثنا نحن هذة الطبيعة ؟ 
اعتقد الجواب موجود في مداخلة الاخ ستيفن 
وعاوز  اضيف حاجة كمان 


> وإذا كان هذا حاله مع من أحب - مع ابنه – فماذا يكون حاله معنا نحن؟


من الواضح جليا بل من المؤكد انك لا تعلم شيئا عن المسيحية نهائيا 
وحتى المحترم اللذي تنقل منة فهو اجهل ما يكون عن المسيحية 
هل ابن اللة منفصل عن اللة ؟ وهل الابن ليس من ذات جوهر الاب ؟ 
الابن هو اللة و الاب هو اللة ايضا 
وابقى خلية يشرحلك الجزء دة لو قدر 
بما انة عالم مسيحيات 
واخيرا 


> " كتب على ابن آدم حظّه من الزنا مدرك ذلك لا محاله .."


اذا كنت تعتقد ان هذا هو العدل الالهي فهنيئا لك بة


----------



## steven gerrard (23 مارس 2007)

*اتحداك يا AAAH

اذا كنت تقدر ترد على اى  حاجه انا كتبتها وده لانك بتنقل وبس ومش عارف اى حاجه عن اى حاجه

وماتزعلش لو لقيت ردودك اتمسحت لان اسلوب الكوبى والبايست ممنوع*​


----------



## AAAH (24 مارس 2007)

يا استاذى العلامة لو كنت قريت بعضا مما نقلت انا لكنت ععلمت اننى لم انقل هذه المقالات دون ان اختارها بعنايه
حاول ان تقرأها وستجد فيها اجابات مفصله لكل تعليقاتك


----------



## ابن الشرق (24 مارس 2007)

*يا AHHH

لم اجد اجابة مقنعة منك الى حد الان 

سوى اللصق من المنتديات الاخرى كانك آلة !*


----------



## jojo21 (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

اخي العزيز كمل الايف في صورة النساء الاية(158)
وان من اهل الكتب إلا ليؤمنن به قبل [COLOR="blue[COLOR="Red"]موتهويوم القيمة يكون عليهم شهيداً  [/COLOR][/COLOR]
فما معني ذلك الكلام 
شوف الطبري يقول ايه
ان الذي حكم علي المسيح بالصلب والذين صلبوه هم الرومان وهم ايضاً الذين نفذوا هذا الحكم
ولكن اليهود هم الذين سلموه للرومان فقط
ومعني هذه الايه عند الطبري هي ان المسيح صلب حقاً من قبل الرومان كما ذكرت ولكن لا يعتقد اليهود انهم هم الذين صلبوه هم طلبوا ذلك فقط
وتقول كمالت الايه التي ذكرتها ان الذين لم يؤمنوا به يوم القيامة يشهد عليهم المسيح اذا هو بعينه سياتي ويدين العالم اذ يذكر القران انه الداين
ومن هو الداين الا الله سبحانه تعالي فمن هو المسيح عيسي أذاً؟


----------



## monther_mo (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

في انجيل متى((ولما اسلم يسوع الروحو انشق حجاب الهيكل وحدث زلزال رهيب ))ومن الهربة كسروا ساقي المصلوبين وتركوا يسوع لانه كان قدمات وشهادة قائد المئة على ان المسيح هو ابن الله


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

من هو الوحيد اللى له مصلحة فى انكار صلب المسيح؛
مين الى اتجنن لما المسيح باتمامه عمل الفداء خطف منه ارواح الابرار و خلصهم؟
من هو كاره الخير لبشر و يعمل بكل الطرق لهلاكهم و عدم خلاصهم و خداعهم؟

لما نعرف مين هو مش لازم نستغرب ليه صلب المسيح حقيقة مرة بالنسبة له و بيدعو لانكارها بشتى الطرق و الوسائل و خداع جزء كبير من البشر اللى عاميهم عن خلاصهم و مجحدهم على خالقهم


----------



## محمد السابع (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*الأخ فادي أفتى بأن الأقانيم الثلاثة " اثنين " وأن ليس يسوع ابن الله بارك الله فيه وليستمر​*
*هو المسيح ابن فعلى لله يابنى؟؟؟
لفظ ابن الله اطلق على المسيح لانه كلمة الله فهو قد خرج من الاب و مخارجه منذ الازل كما نقول بنت الشفة و نقول ابن مصر للتعبير على انه يمثل مصر و ابن الله للتعبير عن انه صورة الله الغير منظور
ابن الله لفظ اطلق على المسيح للتفريق بين الاقنوميين الاب و الكلمة.
يعنى ليس ابن فعلى لله*


----------



## beautiful_mind (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



محمد السابع قال:


> *الأخ فادي أفتى بأن الأقانيم الثلاثة " اثنين " وأن ليس يسوع ابن الله بارك الله فيه وليستمر​*
> *هو المسيح ابن فعلى لله يابنى؟؟؟
> لفظ ابن الله اطلق على المسيح لانه كلمة الله فهو قد خرج من الاب و مخارجه منذ الازل كما نقول بنت الشفة و نقول ابن مصر للتعبير على انه يمثل مصر و ابن الله للتعبير عن انه صورة الله الغير منظور
> ابن الله لفظ اطلق على المسيح للتفريق بين الاقنوميين الاب و الكلمة.
> يعنى ليس ابن فعلى لله*




*إسمحلى أوضحلك النقطة دى يا أستاذى الفاضل ...
الله موجود بذاته ..
و حى بروحه ..
و ناطق بكلمته ...

لا يستطيع أحد أن يقول أن الله غير موجود ...
فالله موجود بذاته منذ الأزل و قبل الزمان .. و هو علة كل الموجودات و سبب وجودها .. و هذا ما نسميه بأقنوم الآب ...

الله حى بروحه ..
فمن ذا الذى يتجاسر و يقول أن الله لا روح له ؟؟؟
حاشا لله ..
الله حى بروحه الغير منفصلة عن وجوده ..
و هذا ما نسميه بأقنوم الروح القدس ..

الله ناطق بكلمته ..
فإذا كان الله قد خلق الإنسان ناطقا .. أفلا يكون هو أيضا ناطقا ؟؟
إذا كان الله قد كلم موسى على الجبل ..
و إذا كان - حسب الإيمان الإسلامى - ينزل فى الربع الأخير من الليل لينادى عباده ..
هل بعد كل ذلك نقول أن الله غير ناطق ؟؟
حاشانا أن ننسب لله هذا النقص و هو المنزه عن كل نقص ...
و هذا ما نسميه عندنا بأقنوم الإبن .. 
فالله عندما أراد أن يكلم الإنسان و يفديه من الخطية - أنظر موضوع إله النصارى لمزيد من التوضيح - نزل و تجسد بأقنوم الإبن الذى ظهر فى صورة رب المجد يسوع مخفيا عن الناس مجد لاهوته المتمثل فى أقنوم الروح القدس و أقنوم الآب .. 
فالثلاثة أقانيم يا سيدى الفاضل هى ثلاثة صفات لله الواحد .. 
متحدة بغير إنفصال و لا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ..
موجودة جميعا منذ الأزل ...

أما عن الموضوع الأساسى (( و ما صلبوه )) فالرد عندى و بالتفصيل ...

الرب معك ..​*


----------



## beautiful_mind (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



حنيف مسلم قال:


> *وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَ مَا قَتَلُوهُ وَ مَا صَلَبُوهُ وَ لَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا * بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا (القرآن الكريم: سورة النساء 157)*
> 
> *يعتقد المسيحيون أن المسيح عليه السلام صلب فداء للعالم ، وهذا الإعتقاد مخالف للعقل وللقرآن الكريم وحتى لما هو موجود في كتابهم المقدس ، وهنا أنقل لكم بعض الأدلة التي تنفي القول بأن المسيح صلب من الإنجيل نفسه*
> 
> ...




* " مجروح لأجل معاصينا .. مسحوق لأجل آثامنا .. تأديب سلامنا عليه .. و بحبره شفينا "
 " هكذا أحب الله العالو حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد ... "
أحببت أن أبدأ إيضاحى بتلك الآية الجميلة التى توضح مدى حب الله لنا جميعا نحن البشر .. مسلمين و مسيحيين و يهود و مشركين و كل طائفة على الأرض ....


إجابتك يا سيدى الفاضل عن موضوع الفداء و صلب الإبن تجدها هنا فى موضوع 
 " هل إله النصارى مسلوب القوة " 

أما عن باقى تساؤلاتك ...

أولا : أوردت حضرتك العديد من الآيات الموجودة فى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم و الجديد و إعتمدت عليها تماما فى كلامك برغم أنك أغفلت العديد من الآيات الأخرى التى تثبت صحة كلامنا ..
أورد منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ..

فى سفر الكزامير يقول داوود النبى : 
 " ثقبوا يدى و رجلى و على لباسى ألقوا قرعة "
من المعروف أن داوود النبى عاش ملكا و مات ملكا ..
فمتى ثقبت أيدى داوود النبى أو أرجله ؟؟
و هل يستطيع أى كائن من كان أن يلقى قرعة على ثياب الملك - أى ملك - فى حياته على الأقل ؟؟
بالطبع لا ..
و لكنها نبوة صريحة عن الرب و آلامه ..
و كأن داوود النبى يرى مشهد الصلب أمامه و يصفه بكل دقة ....

اما ما قاله الرب عن كل الدماء الذكية التى ستأتى على اليهود : فهو هنا أولا : يفصل بين عهدين أو فترتين زمنيتين ..
الأولى : قبل مجيئه و تجسده 
و الثانية بعد مجيئه ..
و السبب الثانى : هو ان دم المسيح كان لفداء البشرية جميعا و ردها الى رتبتها الولى التى سطت منها بالخطية و هو بالتالى لا يمكن مقارنته بأى حال من الأحوال بدم أى نبى أو صديق سفك فى العهد القديم ..

أما عن شك اليهود فى ان المسيح لم يمت .. فواضح يا سيدى انك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس و إلا لما قلت ذلك ..
إذ ان الكتاب المقدس يقول أن رؤساء الكهنة خافوا أن يأتى تلاميذه ليلا و يسرقوه و لم يكن لديهم شك إطلاقا فى موت المسيح و كل الدلائل تشير إلى وجوب الموت الجسدى للمسيح و أذكر من هذه الدلائل :
طعن المسيح بالحربة التى إخترقت جنبه و مزقت الغشاء المحيط بالقلب كما يتضح من قول الكتاب المقدس فى انه نزل من جنبه دم و ماء .. و الماء هنا هو السائل المحيط بالقلب و الدماء من الطبيعى ان تتفجر نتيجة الطعن بالحربة ..
تخيل معى ..
جسدا إنسانيا مصلوبا لحوالى ثلاث ساعات ..
و من قبل الساعات الثلاث كان يجلد و يعذب ..
و حمل صليبه الى موضع الصلب ..
و سقط تحت ثقل الصليب أكثر من مرة ..
و يزيد على كل ذلك طعنه بالحربة التى إخترقت الجنب و برزت من الصدر ( حسب علماء التشريح و الطب الذين أجروا دراسات مفصلة على الكفن المقدس )
هل كل بعد ذلك يكون هذا الجسد الإنسانى حيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا أعتقد ...
و قد تأكد بيلاطس من ذلك عندما إستدعى رئيس الجند و تحقق منه زمن موت السيد المسيح و لما تأكد أنه قد مات سمح ليوسف الرامى بأن يأخذ جسده ليكفنه ..

اما عن عدم كسر رجلى السيد المسيح على الصليب : ذلك لأن الحراس كانوا قد تأكدوا من موته بضربه بالحربة كما ذكرت من قبل ..
و لتتحقق النبؤة القائلة :
 " و عظم من عظامه لا ينكسر "

اما عن الحراس فقد وضعهم رؤساء الكهنة فى اليوم الذى تلا يوم الصلب لأن اليوم التالى كان سبت و لم يكن مسموحا حسب التقاليد اليهودية المستمرة الى اليوم أن يقوم اليهود بأى عمل أيا كان يوم السبت .. و لذلك توجه اليهود بعد ذلك الى الوالى طالبين وضع حراس على القبر ..

أما عن تلاميذ المسيح فقد كانوا مرتعبين مما حدث و لم يجسر أحد منهم على الخروج لأصلا فما بالك بأن يخرجوا ليسرقوا جسد المسيح و يدحرجوا ذلك الحجر عن القبر ؟؟
لم يخرج التلاميذ من مكانهم إلا بعد ما ظهر الرب لهم و قواهم و عاتبهم على ضعف إيمانهم ..

أرجو ان يكون الرب قد وفقنى فى شرح ما غفل عنك يا سيدى الفاضل ..
و تفضل بقبول تحياتى ...
الرب يبارك حياتك و ينير طريقك ...​*


----------



## ahmedsaber (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

معنى الايات يا عم روك اللى انتا قايلها مش زى مانتا عايز متوفيك ليست بمعنى الموت  والسلام على يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا قال ويوم اموت يعنى لما يجى يموت هل معناها انه مات وبعدين والله انا بحب المسيح اكتر منك زى كل المسلمين لان احنا عرفين انه كان من المتقين وكان رسولا وبعدين ياروك احترم نفسك وانتا بتتكلم على القران زى ماحنا محترمين نفسنا وياريت تجيبلى ايميل الياهو بتاعك عشان اكلمك منى ليك مباشر


----------



## Christian Knight (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*انا مش فاهم المسلمين بيجادلوا فى ايه؟؟!!!!!!!
الانجيل بيقول صراحة:


Joh 19:17 فخرج حاملا صليبه إلى المكان الذي يقال له مكان الجمجمة، ويقال له بالعبرية جلجثة. 
Joh 19:18 فصلبوه فيه، وصلبوا معه آخرين، كل منهما في جهة، وبينهما يسوع. 


Luk 23:33 ولما وصلوا إلى المكان المعروف بالجمجمة، صلبوه فيه والمجرمين، أحدهما عن اليمين والآخر عن الشمال. 
Luk 23:34 فقال يسوع: ((يا أبت اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ما يفعلون )). ثم اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها. 

يعنى مفهاش اى جدال
انتهى الموضوع*


----------



## ahmedsaber (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

اولا انتا انسان زباله ماشى لان انتا غلط فى النبى البارح ماشى ومع ذللك هرد عليك المسيح قال ليه لما تركتنى يا ابى لو كان الموضوع بمزاجه


----------



## استفانوس (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

انا افضل وجود الاحترام بيننا
فاأطلب منك عدم الاساءة 
وشكرا


----------



## Christian Knight (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



ahmedsaber قال:


> اولا انتا انسان زباله ماشى لان انتا غلط فى النبى البارح ماشى ومع ذللك هرد عليك المسيح قال ليه لما تركتنى يا ابى لو كان الموضوع بمزاجه



*انت بتكلم مين؟؟*


----------



## Basilius (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



> اما بقى بخصوخ القران تبله وتشرب ميته فلو انت راجل صحيح واد كلمتك دى اختار اى زمان ومكان انت عايزه وانا افرجك ازاى تقول كده يا ملعون ياابن الضالين يا كفتس يا عظمه زرقه يا نجس


*1- السيد روك عندما قال ذلك كان ردا على هذا الشخص اللذي يعتبر كلام القران حجة على المسيحية فهذا لا يصح *
*واذا كنت تحكم بالقران على المسيحية فهقولها تاني زي ما قالها الاستاذ روك *
*قرانك تبلة و تشرب ميتة *

*2- ياريت حضرتك تهدي من نفسك شوية و بلاش العصبية و الاخلاق الواطية دي هنا  ومتغلطش في حد تاني يا قليل الادب *


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

يا موحد بالرحيم 
انا لم اسب قرأنك لان هذا ليس مستوانا, انا قلت يبلله و يشرب ميه لان القرأن ليس حجة علي في الحوارات
اضافة, الى انك مبين لسانك وسخ زي قدوتك في دينك, و ان كنت تريد لقائي, ابقى تعالي لأي مدينة في الدنمارك و نشوف حتعمل ايه.. اكيد حتقلي حأقتل و كلام الأرهاب هذا, و هذا يعكس طبعا فكرك الأرهابي المأخوذ من هقيدتك

على اي حال, عندك شئ في صلب الموضوع تفضل بطرحه, و الا اكرمنا بسكوتك


----------



## انت الفادي (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

سلام المسيح معكم جميعا
ببساطة واحدة واحدة علشان المسلم يفهم:
في مثال عربي بيقول: ياما في الحبس مظاليم..
ما معني هذا المثل؟؟ معناه انه هناك اناس مظلومين حكم عليهم القانون بالسجن مع انهم مظلومين فأصبحو في نظر القانون و الناس مجرمين مع ان الله  يعلم ببرأتهم و خاصتهم تعلم ايضا بأنهم ابرياء.
فهذه هو ما حدث في الصلب..
ان السيد المسيح اصبح في نظر القانون (القانون البشري) مجرم و اصبح الناس ينظرون اليه بأنه مجرم مع ان الخطيئة هي خطيئة البشر (اي ان الفاعل للجرم هم البشر) و مع ذلك حمل هو الخطية (الحكم كمجرم) و تحمله  و صلب و مات و  قام من بين الاموات في اليوم الثالث..ففرحت خاصته (الذين يعرفون انه برئ) لانتصاره علي الموت و علي كسره للخطية التي كبلتنا.. و اصبح موت الصليب الذي هو لغير المؤمن عار..اصبح فخر لنا و علامة الغلبة و النصرة علي الشر.

و لتبسيط الامر  اعطيك مثال:
و اعتقد ان هذا مثال يمكن ان يعرفه اي شخص..
لو فرضنا ان رأفت الهجان الذي ارسلته المخابرات المصرية للتجسس علي اسرائيل قد انكشف...ماذا كان سيحدث له؟؟؟
كانت اسرائيل ستحكم عليه بالاعدام  بسبب الخيانة لانه يحمل الجنسية الاسرائيلية...فهو في نظر الاسرائيليين هو خائن و مجرم..
و لكن تعال نسأل المصريين.. ما وجهة نظركم في رأفت الهجان؟؟؟ سيكون ردة الفعل انه بطل و مات شهيدا من اجل وطنه و سيوسم بالاوسمة و النياشين و يقال له الشهيد البطل رأفت الهجان

مع انه في اسرائيل مجرم خائن لا يستحق زكر اسمه حتي.

فهمت يا عزيزي؟؟؟ هذا مجرد مثال لا اكثر حتي تتمكن من فهم العقيدة المسيحية..بالطبع ليس السيد المسيح بجاسوس او ما شابه و لكني اتخذت هذا المثال لتشبيه حالة ردة الفعل علي الطرفين فقط لا غير.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

حنيف مسلم هذا الموضوع مش من عندك وانا متاكد هذا الموضوع وصلني على الايميل من زمان وموجود بالمواقع الاسلامية 

يعني انت بدون فهم اعملت لصق لجزئ من الموضوع لانه هذا مش كامل فهو اكبر من هذا ارجوك تعالى بالموضوع بالكامل لنرد عليه ونخلص من هذه الشبهة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

ايضا ذهب صاحب الموضوع ؟؟
هذا الموضوع  مش كامل فهو اكبر من هذا 
تعالى بالموضوع كامل لنرد عليه ونخلص


----------



## سكيب (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

سلام المسيح لك وشكرا لاهتمامك
الرد 
1_ المسيح بالفعل فد حمل اثم جميعنا وقد اخذ اللعنة المفروضة علي الانسان  من قبل الله لانه مكتوب عن ادم ملعونه الارض بسببك ايضا كما ان المسيح السبب الرئيسي في تجسده هو ان يصير هو الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لاجلنا اي انه علي عود الصليب قد حمل كل الخطايا واللعنات اللي علي البشر
ملوحظه هامه جدا جدا
المسيح كان ذات طبيعتين طبيعيه الهيه وطبيعه ناسوتيه اي انسانيه فالانسان يسوع المسيح هو الذي صلب وكان في نفس الوقت هو الاله ولكن الالوهيه لا تتاثر بالموت البشري اي ان لاهةته لم يفارق ناسةته ولا ثانيه ولا غمضة عين
2_الايه هنا هي ايه مشجعه للاشخاص الابرار الذين يقعون في ضيقات كم ان المسيح قد تجسد من اجل رساله واحده اساسيه وهي المون علي الصليب ثم القيامه من الموت كما انه هو نفسه الرب الذي ينجي الاشرار كان بامكانه ان يبيد كل من اهانوه لكن من حبه للانسان اراد ان يموت طوعا واختيارا من اجل فداء البشر
3_ نفس الرد علي النقطه 2
4_ كيف تقول وتشهد من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح لم يمت والكتاب نفسه قال
في لوقا 23 _46 قد اسلم الروح وفي يوحنا 19 _31 فوجدوه قد مات افا بعد ذلك تقول انه لم يمت 
في النهايه ارجو ان اكون وفقنا في الاجابه واصلي كي يرشدك المسيح الي محبته وال سماه
الرب يباركك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

هل صُلب السيد المسيح فعلاً، ولماذا؟ 

وهل صُلب المسيح نفسه، أم أن شخصاً آخر صُلب بالنيابة عنه؟ 

إلى الصديق العزيزحنيف مسلم

- إن هذا السؤال مهم جداً، لأن حول صلب المسيح وقيامته ترتكز تعاليم الديانة المسيحية. والكتاب المقدس الذي يعتبر مصدر الإيمان المسيحي، يؤكد لنا حقيقة صلب المسيح، كما يؤكد أن المسيح نفسه صُلب، ولم يُصلَب عنه أي إنسان آخر. وبحسب التعاليم المسيحية، فإن المسيح لم يُصلب عبثاً، لأن لصلبه مغزىً روحياً عميقاً، وهو إتمام عمل الفداء الذي أتى من أجله إلى العالم، وإجراء المصالحة بين الله القدوس والإنسان الخاطيء، كي يتبرر الخطاة بواسطة صلبه وموته نيابة عنهم. وعندما نتكلم عن صلب المسيح وموته فداء عن الجنس البشري لابد من الرجوع إلى جذور الموضوع ليتسنى لنا فهم الحقيقة الأساسية التي يرتكز عليها صلب المسيح. فمما لا شك فيه بالنسبة للعقيدة المسيحية أن المسيح صُلب. أما لماذا صلب، فهذا ما سنحاول إيضاحه. إذ أن موت المسيح على الصليب كان بمثابة كفارة، أو بمثابة ذبيحة لمغفرة الخطايا. فالمسيح البار مات على الصليب بدلاً من الناس الخطاة حتى يتبرروا هم بموته، أي حتى يتحرروا أو يتخلصوا من الخطية. فالخطية دخلت العالم بواسطة آدم الأول، والخلاص من الخطية هو بواسطة آدم الثاني، المسيح. كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس "لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع، هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع" (1كورنثوس 15: 22). وعندما نرجع إلى سفر التكوين نقرأ قصة الخليقة ومن ضمنها قصة تعدّي أبوينا الأولين آدم وحواء شريعة الله. فنلاحظ أن آدم وحواء أخطأا منذ بداية الخليقة، وبعصيانهما ومخالفتهما شرائع الله دخلت الخطية العالم. ومفاد ذلك كما ورد في سفر التكوين أنه بعدما خلق الله آدم وحواء ووضعهما في جنة عدن، أوصاهما أن يأكلا من كل شجر الجنة ما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر. ولكن آدم وحواء لم يطيعا، بل عصيا أوامر الله وأكلا. وبسبب ذلك، غضب الله عليهما وعلى الحية التي أغوت آدم وحواء، وقال للحية: "ملعونة أنت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية، على بطنك تسعين وتراباً تأكلين كل أيام حياتك. وأضع عدواه بينك وبين المرأة، وبين نسلك ونسلها، هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه" (تكوين 3: 14-15). وغضب الله على آدم وحواء وطردهما من الجنة. من هنا بدأت خطية الإنسان، فأصبح الناس يتوارثون الخطية التي ورثوها عن أبويهم آدم وحواء. وهنا كان الوعد من الله بأنه سيرسل المسيح من نسل المرأة أي من العذراء مريم ليسحق رأس الحية، أي الشيطان. ويشير الكتاب المقدس بهذا الصدد إلى أن كل الناس خطاة فيقول: "الجميع أخطؤوا وأعوزهم مجد الله"(رومية 3: 23). ونقرأ أيضاً في رسالة رومية: "من أجل ذلك كما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس، إذ أخطأ الجميع"(رومية 5: 12). وبما أن الجميع خطاة لا يستطيعون تتميم وصايا الله وناموسه، فقد حاول البعض منهم في العهد القديم أي قبل مجيء المسيح التكفير عن خطاياهم بطرق مختلفة. 
مثلاً: قدم سيدنا نوح ذبائح لله، فيقول الكتاب المقدس: "وبنى نوح مذبحاً للرب، وأخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة وأصعد محرقات على المذبح"(تكوين 8: 20). ونلاحظ أن النبي موسى أيضاً عليه السلام قال لفرعون ملك مصر قديماً، عندما لم يُرِدْ أن يعطيه ماشية بني قومه: "أنت تعطي أيضاً في أيدينا ذبائح ومحرقات لنصنعها للرب إلهنا فتذهب مواشينا أيضاً معنا"(خروج 10: 25-26). ونقرأ في سفر اللاويين ما يلي: "إذا أخطأ رئيس، وعمل بسهو واحدة من جميع مناهي الرب إلهه، التي لا ينبغي علمها وأثم، ثم أعلم بخطيئته التي أخطأ بها يأتي بقربانه تيساً من المعز ذكراً صحيحاً، ويضع يده على رأس التيس ويذبحه في الموضع الذي يذبح فيه المحرقة أمام الرب، أنه ذبيحة خطية"(لاويين 4: 22-24). كما أن الله عندما أراد أن يختبر إيمان إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام، طلب منه أن يقدم ابنه ذبيحة له. وعندما همّ إبراهيم بذبح ابنه افتداه الله، فأرسل كبشاً قدمه إبراهيم ذبيحة لله بدل ابنه. والجدير بالذكر أن الذبائح والقرابين ترجع إلى عهد بعيد جداً، حينما قدم قايين وهابيل ولدا آدم وحواء ذبائحهما لله (تكوين 8: 20). كما أن المؤمنين في العهد القديم اعتادوا أن يقدموا لله ذبائح، كل بيت يقدم حملاً أي خروفاً بلا عيب. 

علاقة هذه الذبائح بموت المسيح: 

إن تلك الذبائح والحملان كانت تقدم للتكفير عن الخطايا، ولكنها في الوقت نفسه كانت تشير أو بالأحرى ترمز إلى المسيح، الذي سفك دمه بدلاً عن الخطاة. ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة"(عبرانيين 9: 22). فالمسيح الذي يُشار إليه بأنه "حمل الله" الذي تنبأ عنه أنبياء العهد القديم بأنه مسيح الله، وهو الذي وعد الله بإرساله، ليضع حداً لعهد الذبائح والمحرقات، ويفتدي العالم بذبيحة واحدة هي المسيح نفسه. ويشير الكتاب المقدس إلى المسيح، بقوله: "هو ذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم"(يوحنا 1: 29). ويقول أيضاً، إن الرب أعدّ المسيح ليكون ذبيحة تبطل ذبائح العهد القديم فنقرأ ما يلي: "اسكت قدام السيد الرب لأن يوم الرب قريب، لأن الرب قد أعدّ ذبيحة قدس مدعويه"(صفنيا 1: 7). وقد تمت هذه الذبيحة بموت المسيح على الصليب حسب قول الكتاب المقدس "فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة"(عبرانيين 10: 10). 

موت المسيح بقصد خلاص الجنس البشري:

يؤكد الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح قد مات لأجل خلاص البشر من الخطية: "الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة (أي على الصليب)، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر، الذي بجلدته شفينا"(1بطرس 2: 24). وأيضاً قول الله تعالى: "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذلك ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية"(يوحنا 3: 16). وهكذا علينا أن ندرك أنه في عملية صلب المسيح، تمت المصالحة بين الله القدوس والإنسان الخاطئ. والدليل على ذلك ما ورد في رسالة بولس: "كان الله في الصليب مصالحاً الكل لنفسه.. عاملاً للصلح بدم صليبه بواسطته"(كولوسي 1: 20). ولهذا السبب كان من الضروري أن يموت المسيح على الصليب من أجل الخطاة، كما أن ذلك كان بترتيب من الله. وقد أطاع المسيح ذلك الترتيب، فنقرأ عن المسيح ما يلي: "فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضاً، الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد، صائراً في شبه الناس. وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. لذلك رفعه الله أيضاً، وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض، ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب"(فيلبي 2: 5-11). 

هل هناك علاقة بين تعاليم الدين المسيحي وتتميم شعائر العهد القديم بالنسبة لصلب المسيح؟ يُعتبر موت المسيح على الصليب نقطة أساسية بالنسبة للعقيدة المسيحية، لأنه بواسطة موته أزال الحواجز بين الله القدوس والإنسان الخاطئ. لقد كان موته كفارة عن خطايا البشر، وهو يتمم شعائر العهد القديم ويضع حداً لها، ولفهم هذا الموضوع بطريقة أوضح، لابد من الرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد. لقد كانت نبوات وشعائر العهد القديم ترمز بشكل أو بآخر إلى المسيح وعمله الفدائي، وقد تمت هذه النبوات بمجيئه ومن ثم بفدائه. فعندما جاء يسوع أعلن أنه لم يأتي لينقض بل ليكمل" (متى 5: 17). وقد أكمل المسيح بمجيئه كل ما هو ناقص، ولا سيما عمل الفداء العظيم الذي اكتمل بموته على الصليب. 

فموضوع الكفارة من أساسه يدور حول موضوع الخطية والتبرر منها، أي الخلاص من الخطية. وموضوع الخطية هذا قديم قِدَم الإنسان، إذ أن الخطية دخلت إلى العالم بواسطة آدم الأول الذي عصى أمر الله. والعصيان هو عدم إطاعة أوامر الله أو عدم السلوك حسب شرائعه، وبما أن الله قدوس، فهو يكره الخطية ويعاقب عليها. ومع أنه رحيم محب، إلا أنه إله عادل أيضاً، وعدله يقضي بأن "النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت"(حزقيال 18: 20). "لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت"(رومية 6: 23). 

وللتكفير عن الخطايا، كانت شعائر العهد القديم ترتكز على تقديم الذبائح والمحرقات لأنه "بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة"(عبرانيين 9: 22). وعلى هذا الأساس كانت تقدم القرابين بعد سفك دمها كعلامة للتوبة، وللحصول على المغفرة. 

وبالرجوع إلى العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس، نلاحظ في سفري الشريعة أو الناموس المعروفين بسفرّي "اللاويين" و"العدد" بأن كل من يعمل واحدة من الأمور التي ينهي عنها الله يخطئ، وعليه أن يتحمل نتيجة خطيته، وقد ورد في الكتاب المقدس ما يلي: "وإذا أخطأ أحد وعمل واحدة من جميع مناهي الرب التي لا ينبغي عملها، ولم يعلم كان مذنباً وحمل ذنبه"(لاويين 5: 17). أي أنه يتحمل مسئولية خطيته. فكان الناس في العهد القديم يحاولون التكفير عن خطاياهم بواسطة الذبائح والمحرقات، ومنها الحملان والتيوس والثيران وغيرها. هذا بالنسبة للعهد القديم أي ما قبل المسيح، ولكن اللاهوت المسيحي يشير إلى أن هذه الذبائح كلها كانت مجرد رموز ترمز إلى المسيح "لأنه لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا"(عبرانيين 10: 4). 

فالسيد المسيح أتم ناموس الذبائح وأبطل عهدها بتقديم نفسه كذبيحة، أو بسفك دمه الكريم على الصليب مرة واحدة من أجل الخطاة (عبرانيين 7: 27). ويقول الكتاب المقدس بهذا الصدد أن المسيح قام بعمل المصالحة بين الله القدوس والإنسان الخاطئ، "عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه"(كولوسي 1: 20). وقوله أيضاً عن المسيح: "الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا"(أفسس 1: 7). "إنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى، بفضة أو ذهب، بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب، هو دم المسيح"(1بطرس 1: 18-19). وقوله أيضاً عن المسيح: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم"(يوحنا 1: 29). وأيضاً "الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة"(1بطرس 2: 24). فبموت المسيح على الصليب أكمل ناموس الذبائح بتقديم نفسه كذبيحة. ولهذا لم يعد من الضروري أن يقدم الناس الذبائح للخلاص من الخطية، لأن المسيح "بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع"(1تيموثاوس 2: 6). وهكذا نرى، أنه بواسطة موت المسيح على الصليب انتهى عهد الذبائح، لأنه كان الذبيحة الأخيرة المرتبة من الله. فالمسيح مات لأجل الخطاة. وقام فيما بعد ليمنحهم الحياة، فكل من يؤمن به يخلص ويحصل على الحياة الأبدية. 

هل صلب المسيح نفسه، أم أن شخصاً آخر يشبهه صُلب بالنيابة عنه؟ 

كان المسيح هو الشخص الحقيقي الذي علّق على الصليب. ولا يعقل أن يكون الله اختار شخصاً آخر ليموت بدل المسيح لأن في ذلك طعناً في محبة الله وعدالته ومعرفته، كما أن ذلك طعن في شهادة المسيحيين أتباع يسوع الذين عرفوه شخصياً، وآمنوا به وشاهدوه بأم أعينهم معلقاً على الصليب. وأنزلوه بأيديهم على الصليب. ولو أنكرنا هذا، لكان ذلك طعناً بالتواتر، والطعن بالتواتر يوجب الطعن بنبوة كافة الأنبياء وهذا لا يجوز. كما أن شهادات رؤساء اليهود وهم أعداء المسيح، كلها تشير إلى صلب المسيح. وبهذا الصدد نؤكد أن شهادات رؤساء اليهود وهم أعداء المسيح، كلها تشير إلى صلب المسيح، وبهذا الصدد نؤكد مرة ثانية بأن إيمان المسيحيين يرتكز على موت المسيح الفدائي، وغلبته على الخطية والشر ثم قيامته المجيدة من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث.


----------



## انت الفادي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

شكرا حبيبي اندرو... ربنا يبارك حياتك علي ردك الجميل..
في انتظار الاحبة المسلمين...بس يا رب يقروا الردود الاول.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

ماي روك زعيم نعم واذا مش عاجبك اخبطي راسك بالحيط
 وقرانك تبلله وتشرب ميه وتمزعه و احرقه فهو لا يعني لنا شي  leasantr

هو القران احترم المسيحين اصحاب الكتاب المقدس؟؟
خذي هذا الموضوع: *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30973*


----------



## فاطمة المسلمة20 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*كفاكي يا فاطمة من هذه الشعارات وقولي حاجة مفيدة ولو مرة واحدة

حرر بواسطة:.....Anestas!a*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

اظن انة تم نسف الشبهة فلم نجد رد واحد من اخوتنا المسلمين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

بسم ربنا يسوع 
انا شايفة انكم متتعبوش نفسكم مع عقول زى دى كده
دى عقول مظلمة ماليها الشيطان 
ربناا معاهم 
والاستاذ اللى كاتب الموضوع اساسا ده مش فاهم حاجة 
وبعدين انا مش عارفة ليه لما بيجيبوا شاهد من الانجيل بيجيبوه نااااااااقص 
يعنى لو سمحتم اللى يجيب شاهد يبقى يقراااه كويس وياريت يقرا الفقرة كاملة 
بدل ما يتعب نفسه على الفاضى 
تحياتى ليك يا ماى روك ولردودك الجميلة 
وبجد انا عجبنى قولك 
القرأن بتاعك بله واشرب ميته
ربنا معاااااااااااك 
تحياتى​​


----------



## عماد وجدى (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*يا زميلي الصليب هو الحل الوحيد لفداء البشرية*

كيف يكون الصليب هو الحل ؟ 
وكيف يكون مسمر اليدين على الصليب يفك اثر الملايين ؟ 
وكيف يكون من نكس الرأس على الصليب يرفع رؤوس الملايين ؟ 
وكيف من مات يعطي الحياة للملايين ؟

ما الذي تقدمه المسيحية من شي يمكن أن يعلق الناس آمالهم عليه كحل لمشاكلهم ؟

؟؟؟ إن الله لديه مشكله....! والصليب هو الحل 
والإنسان لديه مشكلة.......! وأيضا الصليب هو الحل 
ولنعرف مشكلة الله ولإنسان............................... نقرا في


تثنية(18:21 ) (18)إِنْ كَانَ لِرَجُلٍ ابْنٌ عَنِيدٌ مُتَمَرِّدٌ، لاَ يُطِيعُ أَمْرَ أَبِيهِ وَلاَ قَوْلَ 
أُمِّهِ، وَيُؤَدِّبَانِهِ وَلَكِنْ مِنْ غَيْرِ جَدْوَى (19)فَلْيَقْبِضْ عَلَيْهِ وَالِدَاهُ وَيَأْتِيَا بِهِ إِلَى شُيُوخِ مَدِينَتِهِ فِي سَاحَةِ الْقَضَاءِ (20)وَيَقُولاَنِ لِلشُّيُوخِ: ابْنُنَا هَذَا عَنِيدٌ مُتَمَرِّدٌ، لاَ يُطِيعُ قَوْلَنَا، وهُوَ مُبَذِّرٌ سِكِّيرٌ (21)فَيَرْجُمُهُ رِجَالُ الْمَدِينَةِ جَمِيعُهُمْ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ. وَهَكَذَا تَسْتَأْصِلُونَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ وَيَشِيعُ الْخَبَرُ بَيْنَ الشَّعْبِ كُلِّهِ فَيَخَافُ. (22)إِنِ ارْتَكَبَ إِنْسَانٌ جَرِيمَةً عِقَابُهَا الإِعْدَامُ، وَنُفِّذَ فِيهِ الْقَضَاءُ وَعَلَّقْتُمُوهُ عَلَى خشبه (23)فَلاَ تَبِتْ جُثَّتُهُ عَلَى الخشبة، بَلِ ادْفِنُوهُ فِي نَفْسِ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، لأَنَّ الْمُعَلَّقَ مَلْعُونٌ مِنَ اللهِ. فَلاَ تُنَجِّسُوا أَرْضَكُمُ الَّتِي يَهَبُهَا لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ مِيرَاثاً. 

هذه شريعة سجلها الروح القدس في أقوال الله ولا نستطيع أن نجزم أن مثل هذه الشريعه قد طبقت ولم يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن مره واحدة طبقت هذه الشريعة ولكن هذه هي شريعة الله لا نستطيع أن نتخيل أن أب وأم اخذ ابنهما وحيدهما الذي تعبا في تربيته الذي طار نومهما مرة ومرات لاجله يأخذونه بأيديهم ويكونون هما وكلاء النيابة ويكونوا هما الشهود ويكونوا هما القاضي الذي يصدر الحكم ويقدموه بأنفسهما لشيوخ المدينة ويظلوا واقفين وهم ينظرونه يرجم بحجارة حتى الموت كيف تستطيع ألام أن تري رأس ابنها يسيل منه الدماء وكيف يستطيع الأب أن يري ابنه فلذة كبده يهوي تحت الحجارة ويخر صريعا كيف تستطيع العواطف والمحبة أن تفعل هذا الفعل .

لم يسجل الكتاب المقدس إن هذه الشريعة قد طبقت ولو لمرة واحدة ولكن هذه شريعة الله.عندما قال نرجمه بحجارة حتى الموت ليس لاجل راحة والديه لانهما بعدما يموت ابنيهما سيبقون حياتهم في جحيم : لانهم هم السبب.

لم يكن يعقوب قاتلاً ليوسف لكن مجرد أرسله لتفقد سلامه اخوته وعندما آتوا إليه بقميص ابنه مغموساً بالدم قال وحش رديء قد أكله فحاولوا أن يعزوه فأبى أن يتعزي لانه عاش حياته نائحاً .

لم يكن القصد من أماته هذا لولد أراحه الأبويين لكن الكتاب يقول السبب حتى ينزع الشر من بينكم .إن هذا الولد معاند وهذا الولد مارد مسرف سكير معاند انه لا يفعل شيئاً صالحاً ومارد أي يرسمون له الحدود فيتخطاها يصنعون له العوائق فيتخطاها ولكن ليس لا يفعل الصالح بل يتلذذ بأن يعمل الشر ويحلو له أن يفعل الخطأ انه كتله من الشر انه مصدر للشر انه بؤرة فاسدة تشع شر ومسرف وسكير في الوقت الذي لا يخضع فيه لأي قانون ولا يحترم أي حدود فهو عبد لشهواته انه يسرف ينفق لإشباع رغباته ويشرب حتى يسكر _ مسرف وسكير .
إن هذا الابن وجودة يمثل مشكله انه مفسد انه مدمر لنفسه وللآخرين انه متعـس لحياته ولعائلته إن الخلاص منه راحة لكل من حوله إلا لقلب أبويه قد تستريح المدينة قد يستريح الجيران ستطهر الأرض عندما ينزع هذا الفاسد.
لكن يوجد قلب سيظل مكسور باستمرار وهو قلب الأب والام ، قلب هذا الأب سيظل حزين لان ابنه أحشاءه فلذة كبده مات …… …… 
.مشكلة ليس لها حل :-
إن هذا الأب يعانى من مشكله إذا تستر على هذا الولد عمل خطئان ؛ الخطأ الأول هو : انه متستر على مجرم ضد القانون لأن قانون الله يلزم هذا الأب أن يسلم هذا الولد الفاسد المجرم 
. وهناك مشكله أيضا نفسيه عائليه انهم عانوا من هذا الولد المعاند المارد… إذا تستروا على الولد كسروا القانون وحطم العائلة وإذا سلم الولد اكرم القانون لكن حطم قلبه حطم نفسه لا يستطيع هذا الأب أن يعيش لو أطاع القانون هذا الأب في ورطه شديدة ماذا يفعل 
. مشكلة! وقع فيها أب أرضى ماذا يفعل ؟؟؟ .
وان هذه المشكلة عينها وقع فيها الأب السماوي إن كنا نشفق على أب أرضى بقلب محدود لا يستطيع أن يهلك ابنه فماذا تقول عن أغلى أب هذا الأب الكريم العظيم الذي يقوت كل طير الذي قال عن نفسة معاتباً أيوب عندما قال له أنسيتني؟ (اي38*41 من يهيئ للغراب صيده إذ تنعب فراخه إلى الله و تتردد لعدم القوت).
من يهيئ لفراخ الغربان طعامها حينما يصعد بعينها إلى الله هذا الأب الذي تصل به رقة قلبه بمشاعر الأبوة عنده أن يهتم ليس بأولاده ولا بأولاد الأشرار ولا بالطيور بل بأولاد الغربان ، عنده مشاعر أبوه حتى بأفراخ الغراب لكن دخلت الخطية إلى العالم واشرف الله من السماء ليرى حال أولاده فنحن بالخليقة ذريه الله نحن أولاد الله بالخليقة كلها جميعاً لكن كان تقريره انه ليس من يفهم ليس من يطلب الله الجميع ذاغوا وفسدوا ليس من يعمل صلاحاً ليس ولا واحد واصبح في نفس مشكلة هذا الأب 
إما أن يحطم القانون أو يحطم قلبه............................... هل من حل ؟؟؟؟؟.
إن كل الأديان تقف عاجزة عن تقديم الحل كل الأديان تعلمنا إن الله محب والكل يعلمنا إن الإنسان فسد كيف يمكن للمحب أن يحل المشكلة؟.
أن فساد الإنسان يستلزم الحد وقانون الله أجرة الخطية هي موت . لكن هذا الأب العظيم السماوي وجد الحل في تثنيه 21 : 21 وإذا كان على الإنسان خطية حقها الموت ……… الخ .

فمن يا ترى هذا الإنسان؟ لقد قال الله إذا كان على إنسان وليس فعل إنسان خطية وعلق على خشبه والمعلق على خشبه ملعون من الله ..إنسان ليس فيه خطية لكن علية خطية هل يوجد إنسان ليس به خطية وتوضع علية خطية ؟؟وجد هذا الإنسان حتى أن بيلاطس الذي لا يفهم عندما أخرجه خارجاً نظر إليه وقال هوذا إنسان هوذا الإنسان الذي به الحل هوذا الإنسان الذي أرسله الله لحل المشكلة فهل يكون الصليب هو الحل 

كو18:1 فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله… ع 22..لان اليهود يسألون آيه واليونانيون يطلبون حكمة. لكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا.
يتكلم الرسول بولس عن موضوع الكرازة التي يكرز بها لقد ذهب بولس يكرز لليهود واليونانيين واكتشف هذه الحقيقة انه عندما ذهب إلى اليهود طلبوا منه أن يصنع آيه أي معجزة وعندما...
ذهب إلى اليونانيين طلبوا منه أن يسمعهم فلسفة وحكمة. 
وخرج الرسول العظيم بخلاصة أن الناس في كل مكان بمختلف جنسياتهم يعلقون حل مشاكلهم على شئ من اثنين فالبعض ينتظر معجزة لحل المشكلة والبعض ينتظر فكر وفلسفة لحل المشكلة هذه هي خلاصة البحث العظيم الذي آجراه فيلسوف المسيحية بولس الرسول وهذه هي النتيجة فالعالم في شقة الديني كل المتدينين في الدنيا ليس لديهم عشم في حل مشكلتهم إلا أن تحدث معجزة والعالم في شقه العلمي الفلسفي الدنيوي يعلق كل آماله على العلم والتكنولوجيا والحكمة متصورا أنها تحل مشاكل.
لكن بولس الرسول فاجأ العالم بهذه القنبلة أن حل مشاكل الناس لا في معجزة ولا في علم ……… إذن في ماذا؟؟؟
ما الذي تقدمه المسيحية من شي يمكن أن يعلق الناس آمالهم عليه كحل لمشاكلهم؟؟؟؟ نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا لليهودي عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة لكن هذا النجار المصلوب هناك من ألفى عام هناك في هذا الذي صلب يكمن الحل الذي يمكن به كل إنسان يجد حلا لمشاكله.
إن بولس الذي تقف أمام عقليته كل حكماء العالم اليوم احتراما وتدرس كل رسائله وبصفة خاصة رسالة روميه إلى اليوم في جامعة اكسفورد لتعليم المحاميين صناعة الحكمة والفلسفة والمنطق هذا الفيلسوف الباقي تأثيره إلى اليوم قال من ألفى عام إن حل مشكلة الإنسان هناك في معلق الجلجثة لقد قيل الكثير عن الحلول لكن نقول وبملء الفم إن الحل منذ ألفى عام والي لحظة مجيء المسيح يكمن في الكرازة بالمسيح مصلوبا .
لقد حل الصليب هذه المشكلة ....الصليب هو الحل لمشكلة الإنسان...! ومشكلة الإنسان الحقيقية روحيا ونفسيا وجسديا هي في انفصاله عن الله ...تذكروا سيدي عندما دلو له علي سرير رجل مفلوج ونزل أمامه ورآه نجد أن هذا الطبيب الحكيم أول ما راه والمكان ممتلئ علي آخرة وحوله مجموعة من الشيوخ والكهنة الضالعين في الأمور اللاهوتية والدينية قصد الرب أن يلقي بهذه القنبلة ؟ قال يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك ....! انه لامر عجيب هذا الرجل المفلوج لم نمسكه يفعل شرا إنما هو مريض جسديا وهو محتاج لشفاء .....؟ ياتري ما هو قصد الرب هل لم يأخذ باله انه مفلوج ومحتاج لشفاء وليس غفران ؟؟ لا.. انه يعلم كل شئ ولكن نحن من نعذب أنفسنا بحلول كثيرة ومنطقة وانما الحاجة إلى واحد . بدأ الناس يتذمرون ويعترضون فشعر بروحه انهم هكذا يفكرون فسألهم سؤالا بديع ... لماذا تفكرون هكذا في قلوبكم...؟
أيهما ايسر بالنسبة لي يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك أم يقال له قم احمل سريرك وامشي؟
لغاية ألنها رده فيه ناس عاو زه مسيح يقول قم احمل سريرك وامش إن هذا الأمر بالنسبة لله أيسر مليون مرة لان هذا سيكلفه كلمة واحدة وقد فعلها 
أيهما ايسر؟ أيهما اسهل؟ 
لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم ؟ انه من الأسهل ملايين المرات أن ادخل البيوت واشفي المرضي ومن السهل أن إملاء الجيوب ذهبا وفضه و أملا الأجساد صحة و أملا العقول حكمة و أملا الوجوه جمالا انه ايسر مليون مرة بالنسبة لي لو علمي أن سعادتكم في الذهب والصحة والجمال ما كنتش أحوشه عنكم .... أبدا إن مشكلتكم ليست في الفقر ولا في المرض ولا في الجهل ولا في القبح إن مشكلة الإنسان تكمن في شئ واحد هي خطاياه لذلك لم آتي لاقول قم احمل سريرك وامشي بل جاي أقول مغفورة لك خطاياك مع وضع في الاعتبار لاقول هذه الكلمة مش سهلة أبدا .... أن أقول قم احمل سريرك و أمشى تكلفني كلمه لكن أقول لإنسان واحد مغفورة لك خطاياك ينبغي أن اذهب إلى الجلجثه وهناك ينزف دمي واحمل هناك كل خزئ وعار ويكون كل شئ في يحترق فوق الصليب ....أيهما ايسر؟؟ أيها الجهال يا من تبحثون عن مسيح يشف ويغني إن المسيح أتى أساسا لكي يغفر الخطايا لان مشكلة الإنسان لم تكن في فقر أو مرض بل كانت في خطايا تحتاج إلى غفران كان الصليب هو الحل لمشكلة الإنسان الاساسيه.... مشكلة الخطايا اسمع لقول الكتاب :الذي إذا شتم ...جاي يحل شتموه لم يتردد اصله ناوي يحل ... تألم فلم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضي بالعدل الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبه لكي يموت عن خطايانا ونحيا نحن كان الصليب بالنسبة للإنسان هو الحل لمشاكله الروحية إذ بالصليب تم غفران الخطايا 
في موضع الجمجمة هكذا احبني حتى بذل ابنه الوحيــــــــــــــد عني الذي لم يشفق علي ابنه الوحيد بل بذله لاجلنا أجمعين كيف لا يهبنا أيضا معه كل شئ...
.قد تتساءل لماذا لم يعطني الله حسب حاجتي ؟ الله سوف يعطي لك اصبر... لاحظ كيف لا يهبنا كل شئ معه .
الولد الكبير كان عاوز جدي فلم يعطه.
الولد الصغير ذبح له عجل فيا تري من الأغلى الجدي أم العجل؟
لماذا تعطي الصغير العجل بينما لا تعطى الكبير جدي ؟ 
ويكون الرد إن الصغير سيأكل العجل معي لكن الكبير سيأكل الجدي مع أصدقاءه .
تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لأنكم تطلبون رديا لتنفقوا في شهواتكم لكن الله لا يمنع خيرا لن يحرمنا أبدا . لكن سيعطينا معه كل شئ .​


----------



## ابو زياد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

لمزمور 22
إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ ا
11لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ عَنِّي لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ مُعِينَ. 12أَحَاطَتْ بِى ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي
16لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ
19أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي. 20أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي. 21خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي.



يَا أَبَتَاهُ ،إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ،وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ
فما هى هذة الكاس التى يطلب المسيح من الله ان يعبرها عنة ؟ وكان يطلب ذلك بكل تضرع و توسل و خشوع كما جاء فى لوقا


4وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي جِهَادٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ لَجَاجَةٍ ، وَصَارَ عَرَقُهُ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِوكان على يقين ان الله سوف ينقذة ويعبر عنة هذة الكاس لان الله معة كما جاء فى يوحنا
32سَتَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهَا قَدْ حَانَتِ الآنَ فِيهَا تَتَفَرَّقُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ، وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَلكِنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي7
اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ:أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ؟ وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ 28أَيُّهَا الآبُ مَجِّدِ اسْمَكَ!)).
7الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ،.ِ

والدليل على صحة كلام السيد المسيح ان الله معة وسوف ينقذة , اسلوب الاعتراض و العتاب على ما حدث من المصلوب كما جاء فى «أَلُوِي أَلُوِي، لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: «إِلهِي إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟»اذا كان المسيح هو المصلوب لماذا هذا الاسلوب بالرغم من انة يعلم مسبقا انة سيصلب
هل يعاتب الله ؟ هل يعاتب الابن اباة؟ هل من احد يعاتب الله ؟ هل هذة تكون تعاليم دينية سواء من نبى كان او الة متجسد ؟ اين هى القدوة الطيبة من ذلك ؟ من منا يملك معاتبة الله الا اذا كان خارج من رحمة الله وعلية غضب الله ؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*ابو زياد *
*فما هى هذة الكاس التى يطلب المسيح من الله ان يعبرها عنة ؟ *

*الكأس ..... (... غَضَبِ اللهِ الْمَصْبُوبِ صِرْفاً فِي كَأْسِ غَضَبِهِ ...)*

*الغضب الذي سيواجهه كل من يقف أمام الله بخطاياه دون غفران الميسح*

*لا رحمة ... لا مكان للتوبة ... فالدينونة حتمية ... فات الأوان*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اذا كان المسيح هو المصلوب لماذا هذا الاسلوب بالرغم من انة يعلم مسبقا انة سيصلب*

*للإعلان عن قسوة عقاب الله ضد الخطية التي يكرهها*

*وللإعلان عن نفسه القدوسة حاملةً خطايا البشرية كلها*

*لنعلم أنه كان حاملاً خطايانا على الصليب وواجه أجرتها القاسية *

*ولا دينونة على كل من يؤمن بصليبه ... دُفع الدين*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اين هى القدوة الطيبة من ذلك ؟ *

*عبارة ليست في محلها !!*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*من منا يملك معاتبة الله ....*

*ولماذا تجمع نفسك مع الله القدوس ؟*

** لكن المؤمنين به سيُجمعون معه هذا يقين ... أنظر ماذا يقول الكتاب*

*تسالونيكي الأولى 4 :17 *

*ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعاً مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ، وَهَكَذَا نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ. *

*هل ُتريد أن تكون مع الرب كل حين ؟؟ سؤال مهم ... جاوب لنفسك*


----------



## ابو زياد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

يَا أَبَتَاهُ ،إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ،وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ


> الكأس ..... (... غَضَبِ اللهِ الْمَصْبُوبِ صِرْفاً فِي كَأْسِ غَضَبِهِ ...)





> الغضب الذي سيواجهه كل من يقف أمام الله بخطاياه دون غفران الميسح



4وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي جِهَادٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ لَجَاجَةٍ ، وَصَارَ عَرَقُهُ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِوكان على يقين ان الله سوف ينقذة ويعبر عنة هذة الكاس لان الله معة كما جاء فى يوحنا
32سَتَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهَا قَدْ حَانَتِ الآنَ فِيهَا تَتَفَرَّقُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ، وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَلكِنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي7

7الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ،.ِ


> الكأس ..... (... غَضَبِ اللهِ الْمَصْبُوبِ صِرْفاً فِي كَأْسِ غَضَبِهِ ...)


فريدى 
اعتقد ان الاعداد تشير الى معنى بعيد عما تقولة 
او ان ما تقولة مختصر جدا وبالتالى غبر واضح ولم يستطيع الربط بين ما جاء بالاعداد وما كتبتة 
لو سمحت مزيد من الايضاح والربط بين ما كتبتة الان من ان الكاس هى غضب الله والتى يدعو المسيح من الله ان يجيزها عنة ويبعدها عنة 
وشكرا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*




> يَا أَبَتَاهُ ،إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ،وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ




المسيح لم يبك في البستان وإنما يقول الكتاب كانت نفسه حزينة وسنجيبك بالتفصيل من كتابنا " إذا كان المسيج إلهاً فكيف تأمل ومات ":

يا ابتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى
هذه الكأس؟

فى البستان، قبل القبض على السيد المسيح بلحظات:
"ابتدأ يحزن ويكتئب"(1).
"ابتدأ يدهش ويكتئب"(2).
أقتربت ساعة القبض عليه لإتمام الآلام المحتومة حسب التدبير الإلهى الأزلى لإتمام الفداء، وتجسد فى فكر السيد وعقله كل ما هو آت عليه، بلا ريب ولا شك فبدأ يكتئب ويحزن، وكما جاء فى الإنجيل للقديس مرقس "يدهش ويكتئب" والفعلين فى أصلهما اليونانى يعبران عن الأنذهال إلى أقصى درجة والألم النفسى الشديد (المبرح)(3). وسيطر عليه الحزن الشديد، الحزن الذى يعادل الموت فصرح لتلاميذه:
"نفسى حزينة جداً حتى الموت"(4).
اعتصرته الآلام التى عبرت إلى نفسه(5)، آلام الحزن الذى سيطر عليه. كان حزيناً إلى هذه الدرجة بسبب الآلام النفسية والجسدية والكفارية الآتية عليه، بسبب ثقل الخطية وعقوبتها التى جاء لكى يتحملها نيابة عن البشرية التى عصت الله، دخل فى المعصرة وحده(6)، دخل معصرة غضب الله ليرد لله الآب حتى الموت ما سبق أن فقدته البشرية بسبب الخطية وعصيان الإنسان الأول (7).
1- حزن كإنسان:
والسؤال هنا: كيف حزن وهو الإله المتجسد؟ولماذا؟
والإجابة هى أن السيد حزن كإنسان، فقد "اتخذ جسداً" اتخذ الطبيعة الإنسانية، "جاء بشراً" له روح إنسانية:
"يا ابتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى"(8).
ونفس إنسانية:
"نفسى حزينة جداً"(9).
وجسد إنسانى:
"هيأت لى جسداً"(10).
كان كاملاً فى ناسوته "روحاص ونفساً وجسداً". وهكذا أيضاً اتخذ المشاعر والأحساسيس الإنسانية فقد كان "مثلنا فى كل شىء بلا خطية"(11)، تدبيرياً.
اتخذ الناسوت تدبيراً، وحمل المشاعر والأحساسيس الإنسانية تدبيراً، وتألم تدبيراً وحزن تدبيراً، واضطراب أمام الموت كإنسان تدبيراً. حمل كل صفات وخصائص الناسوت تدبيرياً.ولكنه كإله فهو فوق الألم والخوف والمشاعر والاحساسيس الإنسانية. وفوق الموت، فهو السرمدى، الذى لا بداية له ولا نهاية، الحى القيوم الذى لا يموت "أنا هو الأول والآخر والحى... وها أنا الحى القيوم ولى مفاتيح الهاوية والموت"(12).
ولكنه بإرادته الإلهية، حسب التدبير، قبل أن يتجسد ويقدم ذاته فداء للبشرية. قدم ذاته بإرادته "لهذا يحبنى الآب لأنى أضع نفسى لآخذها أيضاً. ليس أحد يأخذها منى بل أضعها أنا من ذاتى لى سلطان أن أضعها ولى سلطان أن أخذها أيضاً".
 قال القديس أمبروسيوس:
"انذهل كإنسان، انذهلت نفسه (الإنسانية) وليس قوته أو لاهوته، انذهل لأنه اتخذ الضعف البشرى. فقد اتخذ لذاته نفساً، واتخذ أيضاً الشعور البشرى (شعور النفس) لأن الله لا يمكن أن يحزن أو يموت بإعتبار كونه الله"(14).
وقال أيضاً: "فى موضع آخر يقول: "الآن نفسى قد اضطربت". إنه اضطراب النفس البشرية لأن اللاهوت غير قابل للألم... فالرب ليس حزيناً (باللاهوت) لكن نفسه حزينة. الحكمة ذاتها ليس حزيناً (حسب اللاهوت) ولا الطبيعة الإلهية، بل النفس"(15):
 قال القديس جيروم:
"لنقدم الشكر أن ليسوع جسد حقيقى ونفس حقيقية، فلو أن الرب لم يأخذ الطبيعة الإنسانية بكاملها لما خلص البشرية. لو أنه أخذ جسداً فقط بلا نفس لخلص الجسد دون النفس مع أننا نحتاج إلى خلاص النفس أكثر من الجسد. لقد أخذ الجسد والنفس معاص ليخلصهما، يخلص الإنسان بكامله كما خلقه"(16).
3- "إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس" ماذا يريد؟
وهو فى حالة الحزن والإندهاش والإكتئاب أبتعد السيد عن تلاميذه ثم جثا على ركبتيه أمام الله حاملاً ثقل خطايا كل العالم، وصلى قائلاً:
"يا ابتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس. ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت"(17).
وفى صلاته هذه يقول الكتاب:
"كان فى جهاد وكان يصلى بأشد لجاجة وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض"(18).
وتعبير "جهاد" فى أصله اليونانى يعنى أنه كان فى حالة صراع روحى رهيب، كان يصارع بكل قواه الإنسانية كإنسان. كان يصلى "بأشد لجاجة" حتى كما يقول العلماء "انفجرت الشعيرات الدموية الدقيقة للغدد العرقية" فامتزج العرق بالدم تحت تأثير هذا الصراع الإنفعالى الرهيب الذى كان يمكن أن يؤدى إلى الموت.
ويصف القديس بولس فى رسالته إلى العبرانيين هذا الصراع وهذه اللجاجة قائلاً:
"الذى فى أيام جده إذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع وطلبات وتضرعات للقادر أن يخلصه من الموت وسمع له من أجل تقواه. مع كونه أبناً تعلم الطاعة مما تألم به"(19).
وهنا تبرز عدة أسئلة:
( أ ) لماذا قدم هذه الصلاة بهذا الجهاد وبهذه اللجاجة؟ وكيف "سمع له"؟
( ب ) وهل كان يجهل إرادة الآب؟
( ج ) وهل إرادته تختلف عن إرادة الآب؟
( د ) وهل تنفصل إرادته الإنسانية عن الإلهية؟
( أ ) صلى كإنسان:
قدم السيد المسيح هذه الصلاة للآب كإنسان يواجه آلاماً نفسية وجسمية وكفارية لا يقوى عليهما إنسان ما مهما كان. كانت الخطية التى صنعها الإنسان غير محدودة لأنه عصى الله غير المحدود وبالتالى كانت عقوبة الخطية غير محدودة وآلامها غير محدودة ولا يحتملها الإنسان المحدود وحده دون اللاهوت ولكنه اللاهوت لا يتألم ولا يتحمل عقوبة الإنسان، والمسيح جاء ليتحمل الآلام كإنسان وليس كإله، جاء ليتحملها بناسوته المحدود المتحد بلاهوته غير المحدود. ولكن كإنسان صلى وكإنسان صارع "بصراخ شديد ودموع وطلبات وتضرعات". ولكنه لم يطلب النجاة من الألم أو الموت بمعنى الهروب منها، كلا. ولم يطلب أن "تعبر عنه الكأس" وأن "تجتازه" بمعنى أن لا يذوق الأم والموت. حاشا. فهو الذى وبخ بطرس عندما لم يوافق (بطرس) على قوله أنه سوف يتألم ويصلب ويموت ويقوم فى اليوم الثالث، قائلاً له "أنت معثرة لى لأنك لا تهتم بما لله ولكن بما للناس"(20).
وكذلك عندما حاول (بطرس) الدفاع عنه بالسيف ساعة القبض عليه فوبخه قائلاً:
"اجعل سيفك... فى الغمد. الكأس التى أعطانى الآب ألا أشربها"(21).
وهو فى كلتا الحالتين يؤكد، كما سبق أن أكد مراراً حتمية شرب الكأس، أنه لا يطلب من الآب التخلى عن الكأس، فهذا أمر محتوم ولا مفر منه، ولكنه يطلب أن "تعبر" عنه الكأس "تجتازه" كما يقول آباء الكنيسة "دون أن يكون لها عليه سلطان"(22).
 قال القديس ديونيسيوس الاسكندرى:
العبارة "لتعبر هذه الكأس" لا تعنى انها لا تقترب منه، ما كان يمكن للكأس أن تعبر به وتجتازه ما لم تقترب منه، أولاً... فإنها إن لم تقبل إليه لا تعبر عنه"(23).
أنه يطلب أن تعبر به، أن يجتازها دون أن يكون لها عليه سلطان، أنه يطلب القدرة على احتمالها، وهو بلاهوته الإله القادر على كل شىء.
أنه يبين لتلاميذه الثلاثة، الذين كانوا قريبين منه وقت الصلاة وبالتالى لنا، قوة وعدم محدودية الآلام التى عليه أن يجتازها ويعتصر بها، وعجز الإنسان عن احتمالها وفى نفس الوقت يكشف عن قدرته (كإله متجسد) على احتمالها بسبب شخصيته الفريدة التى لها خواص اللاهوت وصفاته وخواص الناسوت وصفاته. فهو فى ذاته له خواص اللاهوت غير المحدود وغير المتألم وله خواص الناسوت المحدود والمتألم، فهو المحدود وغير المحدود والمتألم وغير المتألم.
ويقول الكتاب إن أستجابة صلاته جاءت فى ظهور الملاك ليقويه.
( ب ) لم يشك ولم يجهل إمكانية الآب:
والسيد المسيح لم يشك فى إمكانية الآب ولم يجهلها، فهو واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر " أنا والآب واحد"(24) وكل ما للآب هو له "كل ما للآب هو لى"(25). هو واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر واللاهوت والكيان والقدرة، واحد فى كل شىء، والآب والابن إله واحد. وبالتالى لا يمكن أن يشك فى إمكانية الآب أو يجهلها لأن إمكانية الآب هى إمكانيته. الله غير محدود فى كل شىء على الإطلاق ولا يوجد مستحيل أمامه "هل يوجد مستحيل بالنسبة لك"(26).
ولذلك بدء السيد صلاته للآب قائلاً "كل شىء مستطاع لك"(27). وهذا تأكيد آخر على أنه لم يكن يطلب التخلى عن الكأس ولكنه كان يعبر عن إنسانيته التى أتخذها.
 قال القديس امبروسيوس متسائلاً:
"لقد كتب يا ابتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس" فإذا كان هو القدير فكيف يشك فى الإمكانية؟…
الكلمات تقول إنها كلمات المسيح…".
ويجيب "لقد أتخذ له الطبيعة الإنسانية وبذلك اتخذ كل أحوالها. ثم تجدونه فى المكان الأعلى يقول "ثم تقدم قليلاً وخر على وجهه وكان يصلى قائلاً يا ابتاه إن أمكن" كان يتكلم كإنسان وليس كإله، لأنه هل يمكن أن يكون جاهلاً بإمكانية ما يجب؟ أو هل مستحيل شىء على الله؟
بينما الكتاب يقول "هل يستحيل شىء عليك"(28).
( ج ) وحده أراده الآب والابن واللاهوت والناسوت:
وهذه الصلاة لا تعبر عن اختلاف فى إرادة الآب والابن لأن الآب والابن واحد فى اللاهوت والجوهر والقدرة والإرادة "كل ما هو لى فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لى... ليكونوا واحداً(29) كما نحن (الآب والابن)... إننا نحن واحد" والابن قد جاء إلى العالم لينفذ إرادة الآب "نزلت من السماء ليس مشيئتى بل مشيئة الذى أرسلنى"(30).
"فما أتكلم به فكما قال لى الآب هكذا أتكلم"(31) وذلك لأنه واحد معه ومنه "أنا أعرفه لأنى منه"(32) "ليس أن أحد رأى الآب إلا الذى من الله قد رأى الآب"(33) "خرجت من عند الآب وأتيت إلى العالم"(34).
وخروجه من عند الآب أو منه فى الأصل اليونانى (ε K )تعنى "خروج من الأصل" أى أنهما كما قال السيد " أنا والآب واحد"(35)، إله واحد، طبيعة واحدة، إرادة واحدة. كما أن إرادة اللاهوت والناسوت واحدة، مشيئة واحدة من اتحاد مشيئة اللاهوت ومشيئة الناسوت. فمشيئة الناسوت كان يجب أن تخضع للاهوت الذى تجسد لتحقيق إرادة الآب المحتومة منذ الأزل وهذا واضح فى قول السيد "نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتى بل مشيئة الذى أرسلنى". والسيد هنا يبين ذلك فى قوله "ولكن لتكن لا إرادتى بل إرادتك" "ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت"(36).
لقد أعلن بذلك وحدته فى الإرادة مع الآب، كما أعلن وحده المشيئة فى ذاته، فالناسوت برغم ما بدأ من أنه كان يرفض الألم إلا أنه خضع للإرادة الإلهية التى قررت قبول الألم، حسب التدبير الإلهى، منذ الأزل، ولم يكن هناك أختلاف، بل مشيئة واحدة.
 قال القديس امبروسيوس:
"فلنفكر فى خضوعه إذ يقول "يا ابتاه إن شئت أن تعبر... ولكن لتكن لا إرادتى بل إرادتك" إن هذا الخضوع هو خضوع الطبيعة البشرية المتخذه كما نقرأ وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت". الخضوع هو خضوع الطاعة إذا، والطاعة حتى الموت"(37)، والموت خاص بالناسوت المتخذ... وهكذا لا يوجد ضعف فى اللاهوت ولكن يوجد إخلاء"(38).
 قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى:
"بالنسبة لقوله "إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس" لاحظ أنه برغم قوله هذا فقد وبخ بطرس قائلاً "أنت لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس"(39) لأنه كان يريد ما استنكره (بطرس) لأنه جاء لأجل هذا وكانت إرادته هى الراغبة (أنه لأجل هذا أتى) ومع ذلك فقد قال كلا القولين ليبين أنه الله الذى كان يريد فى ذاته ولكن عندما صار إنساناً خاف بالجسد، ولأجل هذا الجسد وحد إرادته بالضعف الإنسانى (البشرى)... شىء غريب حقاً الذى ينسب إليه أعداء المسيح من كلمات الخوف يعطى البشر الشجاعة ليكونوا بلا خوف... وقد بينت شجاعة الشهداء القديسين أن اللاهوت لم يكن خائفاً بل أن المخلص نفسه أزال هو خوفنا. لأنه كما أبطل الموت بالموت، وكل الشرور البشرية بالوسيلة البشرية، هكذا بهذا المسمى خوف أزال هو خوفنا وجعل البشر لا يخافون الموت أبداً... وكانت كلماته "أعبر عنى هذه الكأس" "ولمناذا تركتنى" كلمات إنسانية، وكان فعل أختفاء الشمس وقيامته من بين الأموات فعلاً إلهياً. وقال أيضاً "نفسى قد أضطربت" جسدياً (إنسانياً) وقال "لى سلطان أن أضعها ولى سلطان أن أخذها أيضاً" إلهياً.. اضطرابه يليق بالناسوت أما كونه له القوة أن يضع حياته وأن يأخذها ثانية بحسب إرادته فليس من خواص الناسوت ولكن من قوة الكلمة لأن الناسوت يموت ليس بقوة الكلمة ولكن بضرورة الطبيعة ورغم إرادته"(40).
 وقال القديس كيرلس عمود الدين:
"فى الواقع هو ذاته ما كان يخشى الموت من حيث هو الكلمة وهو الله، لكنه كان متعجلاً أن يتبع التدبير حتى النهاية. فإنه كانت فيه إرادة الآب. ومن جهة أخرى أنه كان يبين رفضه أيضاً رفضه للموت لأن الجسد بطبيعته يرفض الموت، لهذا لأنه كان يريد أن يعلم الناسوت أن لا يعاود فيفكر فى غرائزه، بل أن يطلب إرادة الله قال كإنسان: لا كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت".
وأضاف "أختار برحمته ومحبته للبشر أن يصبح مثلنا وقبل الآلام التى أنزلها به اليهود، عار الآلام الثقيل لم يرفضه، وحقاً عندما جاء الوقت الذى كان عليه أن يقبل الصليب لأجل حياة الكل. ولكى يؤكد لنا أن الآلام ليست مرفوضة بل مقبولة، عبر عن ذلك بالشكل الذى يليق به كإنسان وقال بشكل صلاة "يا ابتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس ولكن لتكن لا إرادتى بل إرادتك، وقال أيضاً أنه نزل من السماء لكى يقبل المرفوض وغير المقبول أى الموت ويعطى القيامة لكل الساكنين على الأرض، فهو وحده الذى استطاع أن يمنح الحياة من جديد للجنس البشرى"(41). وكتب القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم مقالاً عن:
"إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس" قال فيه(42):
أولاً: لا يمكن القول بأن السيد المسيح كان يجهل إن كان ممكناً أن تعبر عنه الكأس أم لا بقوله (هذا). ]المعرفة الخاصة بآلامه ليست أعظم من المعرفة الخاصة بجوهر طبيعته، الأمر الذى هو وحده يعرفه تمام المعرفة وبدقة، إذ يقول "كما أن الآب يعرفنى وأنا أعرف الآب"(43). ولماذا أتكلم عن ابن الله الوحيد، فإنه حتى الأنبياء يبدوا أنهم لم يجهلوا هذه الحقيقة (أى آلام المسيح وصلبه) بل عرفوها بوضوح، وقد سبق أن أعلنوا عنها قبلاً مؤكدين حدوثها تأكيداً قاطعاً.
ثانياً: لا يمكن فهم القول… بمعنى الرغبة فى الهروب من الصليب. لقد دعى (بطرس) ذاك ذهب إعلاناً من الآب وقد طوبه ووهبه مفاتيح ملكوت السموات. دعاه "شيطاناً"، ودعاه "معثرة" وأتهمه أنه لا يهتم بما لله… هذا كله لأنه قال له: "حاشاك يا رب لا يكون لك هذا "رأى لا يكون لك أن تصلب. فكيف إذاً لا يرغب فى الصليب…؟ قال بنفسه: "أيها الآب قد أتت الساعة محد ابنك"(44). لقد تكلم هنا عن الصليب كمجد، فكيف يستعفى عنه، وها هو يستعجله؟!".
ثالثاً: إن هذه العبارة فد سجلها لنا الإنجيلى لتأكيد تجسده ودخوله فعلاً تحت الآلام (لهذا السبب أيضاً كانت قطرات العرق تتدفق منه، وظهر ملاك ليقويه، وكان يسوع حزيناً ومغتماً، إذ قبل أن ينطق بتلك الكلمات (ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت) قال "نفسى حزينة جداً حتى الموت… لقد أعلن المشاعر البشرية الحقيقية بوضوح، تأكيداً لحقيقة تجسده وتأنسه).
رابعاً: بجانب تأكيده للتجسد قدم لنا نفسه مثالاً عملياً بهذا التصرف الحكيم (هناك إعتباراً آخر لا يقل أهمية عنه… وهو أن السيد المسيح جاء على الأرض، راغباً فى تعليم البشرية الفضائل، لا بالكلام فقط إنما بالأعمال أيضاً. وهذه أفضل وسيلة للتدريس… لقد أوصى تلاميذه أن يصلوا: "لا تدخلنا فى تجربة" معلماً إياهم بهذه الوصية عينها بوضعها فى صورة عملية قائلاً: يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس". هكذا يعلم كل القديسين ألا يثبوا بأنفسهم فى المخاطر غير ملقين أنفسهم بأنفسهم فيها… فماذا؟ حتي يعلمنا إتضاع الفكر، وينزع عنا المجد الباطل… صلى كمن يعلم الصلاة، ولكى لا نطلب ألا ندخل فى تجربة، ولكن إذ لم يسمح الله بهذا، نطلب منه أن يصنع ما يحسن فى عينيه، لذلك قال: "ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت"، ليس لأن إرادة الابن غير إرادة الآب، إنما لكى يعلم البشر أن يقمعوا إرادتهم فى إرادة الله ولو كانوا فى ضيق أو إضطراب، حتى وإن أحدق بهم الخطر، ولو لم يكونوا راغبين فى الأنتقال من الحياة الحاضرة".
_________________

الهوامش:
(1) متى 37:27.
(2) مز 33:4.
(3) الفعل الثانى فى أصله يعنى خارج البيت Not at home وهو يتضمن كرب النفس لتحرر نفسها من الجسد تحت ضغط الكرب العقلى الكثيف.
(4) متى38:26 (5) يون5:2 (6) إش 63: 1-3 (7) 1 كو 47:15



(8) لو 50:23.
(9) متى 38:26.
(10) عب 5:10.
(11) عب 15:4.
(12) رؤ 18:1.
(14) The Cyr. Faith B: II VII, 56.
(15) القمص تادرس يعقوب، الإنجيل بحسب متى 269. In Luc: Ser: 125
(16) القمص تادرس يعقوب، الإنجيل متى ص 537 On Ps: Hom: 35
(17) متى 39:16.
(18) لو 44:22.
(19) عب 7:5و8.
(20) متى 23:16.
(21) يو11:18.
(22) الإنجيل بحسب لوقا، القمص تادرس يعقوب ص 654.
(23) رؤ 8:1.
(24) يو 30:10.
(25) يو15:16.
(26) أر17:32.
(27) مر 36:14.
(28) The Che. Faith B: II: 41 – 42.
(29) يو 10:17 – 22.
(30) يو 38:6.
(31) يو 50:12.
(32) يو 29:7.
(33) يو 46:6.
(34) يو 16:16.
(35) يو 30:10.
(36) مر 36:14.
(37) فى 9:2.
(38) The Chr: Faith B: V: 171.
(39) متى 23:16.
(40) Against Ar: 3:57.
(41) المسيح واحد مركز دراسات الآباء ص 99.
(42) الحب الإلهى للقمص تادرس يعقوب ص 367 – 292.

يتبع


----------



## moslem2020 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

اشترى دماغك ياعمى حنيف والله العظيم ماهيسمعوك هما معندهمشي استعدادا للسمع رايح دماغك


----------



## enass (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



moslem2020 قال:


> اشترى دماغك ياعمى حنيف والله العظيم ماهيسمعوك هما معندهمشي استعدادا للسمع رايح دماغك



ع اساس انتو يعني اللي عندكو استعداد للسماع
بتيجو مع فكرة مسبقة بالفكرة اللي بدكو اياها واللي قرتوها بمنتديات
بتجيبو الموضوع اللي بدكو ايا وكمان بتسنخو الردود من منتديات تانية
بدون حتى انو تقرو ردودنا...

انت يا مسلم عند استعداد للسماع ؟؟؟؟ 

احنا منسمع ومنقرا ومنقارن..


والحمد لله رب العالمين الذي جعلنا مسيحيين
الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



> والحمد لله رب العالمين الذي جعلنا مسيحيين
> الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


 فعلا الحمد لله ان خلقنا مسيحين مو مسلمين ما عنا عقول


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



حنيف مسلم قال:


> *وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَ مَا قَتَلُوهُ وَ مَا صَلَبُوهُ وَ لَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا * بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا (القرآن الكريم: سورة النساء 157)*​
> 
> *يعتقد المسيحيون أن المسيح عليه السلام صلب فداء للعالم ، وهذا الإعتقاد مخالف للعقل وللقرآن الكريم وحتى لما هو موجود في كتابهم المقدس ، وهنا أنقل لكم بعض الأدلة التي تنفي القول بأن المسيح صلب من الإنجيل نفسه*​
> *-التثنية 21 : 23 " لأن المعلق ملعون من الله "*
> ...


 
*إني أدعو القاريء الكريم للنظر بشكل شامل للشهادات التالية:*
* 
1. شهادة التاريخ:

كورنيليوس تاسيتوس: (55 ب.م) مؤرخ روماني ملحد، ويعتبر من أعظم مؤرخي روما القديمة. سجل قصة صلب المسيح بالتفصيل في مجلداته التي وصل عددها إلى الثمانية عشر مجلداً.
جوزيفس: (27-97 ب.م) مؤرخ يهودي كتب عن تاريخ شعبه في عشرين مجلداً. حيث سجل قصة حياة المسيح، وتعاليمه، ومعجزاته، وقصة صلبه بالتفصيل بأمر من بيلاطس البنطي. ثم أشار أيضاً إلى ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه حياً في اليوم الثالث.
لوسيان الإغريقي: مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل إيمانهم بالمسيح.
بيلاطس البنطي: الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل إلى طيباريوس قيصر، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح. ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس. كإحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين.
2. شهادة التلمود

التلمود هو كتاب مقدس لليهود وقد جاء في نسخة طبعت في أمستردام عام 1943 صفحة 42 بأن:"يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح كان قد صلب مساء يوم الفصح".
3. شهادة نبوءات العهد القديم

يوجد أكثر من 47 نبوءة تتحدث عن صلب المسيح على الصليب والتي قد تحققت حرفياً في نفس اليوم الذي صُلِبَ فيه المسيح. ومن أهم هذه النبوءات هي نبوءة إشعياء النبي المذكورة في سِفْرِه الإصحاح الثالث والخمسين. وفيما يلي بعض من النبوءات التي تحققت في ذلك اليوم عينه.
إتمـام هذه النبـوءة​مكــان ورودها​النبـــوءة​متى 26: 15
زكريا 11: 12
تسليم المسيح لليهود بثلاثين من الفضة 
يوحنا 19: 28
مزمور 22: 15
عطشه على الصليب 
متى 16: 31-56
زكريا 13: 7
تركه التلاميذ وهربوا 
لوقا 23: 22
مزمور 22: 16
ثقبوا يديه ورجليه 
يوحنا 19: 23-24
مزمور 22: 18
ألقوا القرعة على ثيابه 
مرقس 14: 48-50
مزمور 31: 11
معارفه يقفون بعيداً عنه 
متى 27: 34
مزمور 59 21
إعطاؤه الخل ليشرب 
يوحنا 19: 34-37
زكريا 12: 10
طعنه في جنبه 
مرقس 15: 28
اشعياء 53: 12
شفاعته من أجل صالبيه 
عبرانين 9: 28
اشعياء 53: 12
حمل خطايا كثيرين 
يوحنا 19: 33-36
مزمور34: 20 وخروج 12: 46
عظم من عظامه لم يكسر 

4. شهادة المسيح نفسه

يحتل موت المسيح على الصليب المكانة الأولى في حياته على الأرض. لهذا السبب نرى بان كُتَّاب الأناجيل الأربعة قد أعطوا اهتماماً كبيراً لهذه القضية. فالمسيح قبل صلبه تحدث مع تلاميذه في عدة مناسبات عن موته النيابي على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات. فمرة سأله اليهود أن يريهم آية فقال لهم"انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه. فقال اليهود في ست وأربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه. وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده. فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه انه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله يسوع."(يوحنا 2: 18: 22).
 ومرة أخرى قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه: "ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم"(متى 20: 18-19) 
ولتفصيل أكثر تستطيع قراءة الآيات التالية: 
متى 17: 22، مرقس 8: 31، 9: 31، 10: 32-34، لوقا 9: 22، 18: 31-33، يوحنا 3: 14-17، 10: 11، 12: 32-33.
5. شهادة الأناجيل

من الواضح بأن النصف الأخير من إنجيل يوحنا يتكلم عن صلب المسيح, والنصف الأول يتكلم عن الثلاثة سنين والنصف من حياته على الأرض. فهذا يعني أن صلب المسيح هو السبب الأساسي والرئيسي الذي جاء المسيح من أجله. وهكذا أيضاً الثلث الأخير من كل من إنجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا.
6. شهادة يوحنا المعمدان

كانت رسالة يوحنا أن يمهّد الطريق لمجيء المخلّص. وعندما رأى المسيح ماشياً أشار بإصبعه إليه قائلاً: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم".
فقبل يوحنا المعمدان كان اليهود يذبحون الكثير من الحملان للتكفير عن الخطايا أما الآن فحمل الله فيه الكفاية للتكفير عن الخطايا.
قبلاً كانت الحملان تقدم من قبل الناس ولكن الآن يوجد حمل واحد أرسل من قبل الله "هوذا حمل الله".
قبلاً  كان عدد كبير من الحملان يضحى بها للتكفير أو لستر الخطايا والآثام أما الآن فحمل الله يرفع جميع الخطايا.
قبل ذلك التاريخ كان الكثير من الحملان تذبح لأجل شعب اسرائيل فقط. أما الآن فيوجد حمل الله الوحيد للتكفير عن العالم كله "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم"(يوحنا 29: 1).
في سفر التكوين الإصحاح الرابع نقرأ عن هابيل الذي قدم عن أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها... قربانا للرب: فهنا نجد خروف واحد لشخص واحد. وفي سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني عشر نقرأ عن حمل واحد للعائلة كلها. وفي سفر اللاويين نقرأ عن حمل واحد لكل الشعب اليهودي. ولكن الآن المسيح "حمل الله" للعالم بأسره.
7. شهادة موسى

في سفر التثنية 18: 15 تكلم موسى عن المسيح وهذه النبوءة قد تمت في (أعمال الرسل 23: 3).
8. شهادة قانون الإيمان النيقاوي

في عام 325 م اجتمع من كافة أنحاء العالم عدد من الاساقفة المسيحيين في مدينة نيقية. ووضعوا بصورة مختصرة قانون الإيمان المسيحي. كان الغرض من هذا القانون تحديد العقيدة المسيحية وحماية الكنيسة من الهرطقات التي ظهرت في الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت. وقد أشار قانون الإيمان النيقاوي بصورة واضحة وصريحة إلى صلب المسيح بالقول "وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور... الذي به كان كل شيء. الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء وتجسد بقوة الروح القدس من مريم العذراء وتأنس وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي وتألم ومات وقبر وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب وصعد إلى السماء... وأيضاً سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات..."
9. شهادة استخدام الصليب كرمز وإشارة للمسيحيين

لقد كان الصليب رمزاً للكنيسة منذ نشوئها. فكنت ترى الصليب مرفوعاً على مناراتها وموضوعاً على تيجان ملوكها ومنقوشاً على مقابر تابعيها ليذكّرهم بمحبة الله العظيمة لخلاص البشرية. ومن العجيب أن ترى علامة الصليب محفورة بكثرة على جدران دهاليز المقابر (الكاناكومب) الموجودة تحت الأرض في روما منذ القرن الأول الميلادي.
10. شهادة كلمات المسيح على الصليب

لا يوجد شخص في الوجود سوى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يمكنه ان ينطق بتلك الكلمات السبع التي تفوه بها وهو يعاني الآلام الشديدة على الصليب، فمن يستطيع أن ينطق ويقول: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" إلا المسيح يسوع! 
11. شهادة يوسف الرامي

عندما طلب يوسف الرامي جسد يسوع من بيلاطس البنطي وأعطي له (مرقس 15: 42-46) كان يوسف الرامي يعرف ان الجسد الذي أنزله من على الصليب هو جسد المسيح وليس غيره.
إن النظرية التي تقول بأن يهوذا أخذ مكان المسيح إذ وضع الله شبه المسيح على يهوذا فصلب يهوذا عوضاً عن المسيح لا يمكن أن تكون صحيحة للأسباب التالية: 

1. لأننا بذلك ننسب لله صفة الخداع والتضليل. وحاشا لله أن يخدع البشر.
2. أن النبوءة التي تنبأ بها زكريا عن إعطاء الثلاثين من الفضة لمن يسلم المسيح لا يمكن أن تتحقق (زكريا 11: 12 ومتى 26: 15) 
3. أن النبوءة التي تتحدث عن أخذ الثلاثين من الفضة التي طرحها يهوذا في الهيكل لشراء حقل الفخاري لا يمكن أن تتم (زكريا 11: 13 ومتى 22: 7) 
4. من البديهي أنه لو كان الشخص الذي صلب غير المسيح فلا بد أن يقاوم ويعترض ويقول لعسكر الرومان إني لست المسيح. 
13. شهادة اليهود

سأل اليهود بيلاطس بأن يختم الحجر على القبر ليس خوفاً من أن يخرج المسيح من القبر، ولكن خوفاً من أن يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوا الجسد ومن ثم يقولوا أنه قام من الأموات.
14. شهادة عشاء الفصح

عندما صنع الرب يسوع الفصح مع التلاميذ أخذ الكأس وقال"هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي. اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء"(اكو 11: 25-26). ولقد كان المسيحيون عبر التاريخ يجتمعون مع اختلاف طوائفهم في أول كل أسبوع وفي كل أنحاء المعمورة ليحتفلوا بعشاء الرب كذكرى لعمل محبة الله العظيمة بأن يسوع المسيح قد سفك دمه للتكفير عن خطايا العالم أجمع.
15. شهادة تعليم الرسل

لقد كان تعليم الرسل مبنياً على إيمانهم العظيم بموت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته فلقد عاش تلاميذه وماتوا كلهم كشهداء من اجل إيمانهم الراسخ في عمل المسيح الكفاري على الصليب. فبطرس في موعظته في يوم الخمسين قال لليهود:"أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال. يسوع الناصري رجلٌ قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما أنتم تعلمون. هذا أخذتموه مسلَّماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي أثمةٍ صلبْتموه وقتلتموه"(أعمال 2: 22-23). وبولس الرسول يكتب في رسالته إلى كنيسة رومية عن حقيقة تبريرهم بموت المسيح الكفاري فيقول:"متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله"(رومية 3: 34) "لأن المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار. فإنه بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بار ربما لأجل الصالح يجسر أحد أيضاً أن يموت. ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة قد مات المسيح لأجلنا"(رومية 5: 6-8) "لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت"(رومية 10: 1-10) "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا"(5: 7) "فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله"(1كو 1: 18) "لأني لم أعزم أن اعرف شيءاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً" (1كو 2:2).
للمزيد من المعلومات تستطيع قراءة الآيات التالية: 
أعمال 2: 36، 3: 13-15، 4: 10، رومية 1: 4، 3: 24، 4: 24-25، 5:8، 6: 3-4، 6: 10، 10: 9، 1كو 1: 18- 23، 2: 2، 5: 7، 6: 14، 11: 26، 15: 3- 20، 2كو 4:10-14، 13: 4، غلا 2: 20، 4:4، 6:14، أف 1:7، 2:13، 5: 2، كو 1: 18-20، 2: 12-14، 3: 1، فل 2:6-8، 3: 18، 1تس1: 10، 4: 14، 5: 10، 1تي2:6،  2 تي 2:11-18، عب2:9-15، 5:8، 9:12-14، 10:10-14: 12:2، 13: 12، 13:20، 1بط 1:3، 1: 11-19، 2: 21-24، 3: 18، 4:1، 5:1، 1يو 1:7، 3:16، 4:10، رؤ 1: 5-7، 5: 9-11
عندما يعتمد المؤمن يشهد بمعموديته عن موته ودفنه وقيامته مع المسيح "أم تجهلون أن كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية لموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة"(رومية 6: 3-6).

كانت الضحايا في العهد القديم تذبح كوسيلة للتكفير عن الخطايا.."لأن الدم يكفر عن النفس"(لاويين 13: 11). وكلنا نعلم بأن المسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود يؤمنون بالفداء أو الضحية. فالمسلمون يحتفلون بعيد الأضحى واليهود يحتفلون بعيد الفصح بتقديم ذبائح دموية للتكفير عن خطاياهم. والمسيحيون يؤمنون بموت المسيح "حمل الله" الذي هو الذبح العظيم والضحية الكبرى والنهائية للتكفير عن خطايا العالم فموت المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية هي التي أعطت معنى لكل الضحايا ولكل الأعياد السابقة وما تلك الضحايا إلا رمزاً مثالياً للتضحية الحقيقية التي قدمها المسيح على الصليب وإلا فالضحايا تبقى بلا معنى على الإطلاق.
يعلن لنا التاريخ بأن جميع التلاميذ ما عدا يوحنا الرسول قد استشهدوا بسبب إيمانهم بموت المسيح وقيامته. فهل من المعقول أن بموت جميع التلاميذ شهداء من أجل خرافة.
إنني أصلى انك بعد قراءة هذه الشهادات الواضحة والصريحة أن تأخذ قرارك الذي يتوقف عليه مصيرك الأبدي وأن تسأل نفسك هذا السؤال: هل من الممكن أن تكون كل هذه الأدلة والبراهين خاطئة والقرآن وحده صحيحاً.
صلاتي إلى الله لكي يهديك إلى اتخاذ القرار الصحيح. والرب معك.
*


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

فهل لك اعتراض على هذا الكلام


----------



## abbamid (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



> يعتقد المسيحيون أن المسيح عليه السلام صلب فداء للعالم ، وهذا الإعتقاد مخالف للعقل وللقرآن الكريم وحتى لما هو موجود في كتابهم المقدس ، وهنا أنقل لكم بعض الأدلة التي تنفي القول بأن المسيح صلب من الإنجيل نفسه -التثنية 21 : 23 " لأن المعلق ملعون من الله "  غلاطية 3 : 13" إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا "
> أليس معنى اللعنة الطرد من رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟ أيرضى الله سبحانه وتعالى بذلك لابنه ؟
> لقد كافأ الله سبحانه وتعالى إبراهيم عليه السلام على طاعته لأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى *بذبح ابنه إسماعيل عليه السلام وفداه بذبح عظيم كما جاء في سفر التكوين الإصحاح 22 : 13 فهل إسماعيل *عليه السلام أعز على الله سبحانه وتعالى من عيسى عليه السلام ؟ لماذا يضحي الله سبحانه وتعالى بابنه من أجل الفساق والفجار ؟ أيحبهم أكثر من ابنه؟! ما رأي المدافعين عن حقوق الأولاد ؟ أليس هذا ما يسميه الغرب النصراني CHILD ABUSE؟؟؟




يا حنيف مسلم !

أنت تقرأ هذه الآيات من الكتاب المقدس ، وتمزج بينها وبين القرآن 
إن الذي فديناه بذبح عظيم ، هو إسحق ، يا صديقي وليس إسماعيل ، 
كما ورد في سورة الصافات 37 : الآية 107

وسياق النص والحديث الذي وردت فيه هذه الآية 
لا يشير من قريب ولا من بعيد إلى إسماعيل
وعلى العكس من ذلك فيروي النص قصة ابراهيم ومحاورته لأبناء قومه
كيف يعبدون ما ينحتون والله خلقهم ولا يعلمون ...
فيقول في الآية 101 "فبشرناه بغلام حليم "
ولم يذكر اسم الغلام على الإطلاق ! لا إسماعيل ، ولا إسحق

فهل تريد أن تقول لنا إنك تفسر كتابنا المقدس 
بالطريقة نفسها التي تفسر فيها القرآن ؟

فإذا كنت لا تجيد التفسير في القرآن الذي تؤمن به ، 
أفتتجرأ على أن تتجاوز حدودك ، وتعلمنا تفسير الكتاب المقدس ؟

يجدر بك يا حنيف أن تتعلم أصول الحوار وتعرف المبادئ 
قبل أن تغوص في مثل هذه الأمور وتهاجم الإنجيل المقدس


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



حنيف مسلم قال:


> *وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَ مَا قَتَلُوهُ وَ مَا صَلَبُوهُ وَ لَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا * بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا (القرآن الكريم: سورة النساء 157)*
> 
> *يعتقد المسيحيون أن المسيح عليه السلام صلب فداء للعالم ، وهذا الإعتقاد مخالف للعقل وللقرآن الكريم وحتى لما هو موجود في كتابهم المقدس ، وهنا أنقل لكم بعض الأدلة التي تنفي القول بأن المسيح صلب من الإنجيل نفسه*
> 
> ...



لانك تنفى أدلة الصلب من الكتاب المقدس لانك لا تؤمن به 
فهناك أدلة تاريخية على صلب المخلص وهى...

الوثائق التاريخية عن صلب المسيح : 


اكتشف علماء الآثار أن بيلاطس كان قد كتب تقريرا مطولا عن مدة ولايته، و كان هذا التقرير محفوظا فى سجلات الإمبراطورية الرومانية مرفقا به الحكم الصادر بالصلب. و قد استرشد هؤلاء العلماء بما كتبه مؤرخو الجيل الأول و الثاني المسيحي ..الفيلسوف الشهيد يوستينوس و العلامة ترتليانوس القس. و قد كان الحكم منقوشا على لوح من النحاس الأصفر باللغة العبرية، عثروا عليه مع تقرير بيلاطس و مع رسالة يوليوس والى الجليل ضمن أقباط بقايا مدينة اكويلا من أعمال نابولي عام 1280 للميلاد، و قد أشار المؤرخان المسيحيان السابق ذكرهما الى حفظ هذه الوثائق بالذات و فيما يلي نص هذه الوثائق .

أولا : صورة رسالة يويليوس والى الجليل الى المحفل الروماني : 

أيها القيصر شرازينى أمير رومية، بلغني أيها الملك قيصر أنك ترغب فى معرفة ما أنا أخبرك به الآن، فإعلم أنه يوجد فى وقتنا هذا رجل سائر بالفضيلة العظمى يدعى يسوع، و الشعب متخذه بمنزلة نبي الفضيلة، و تلاميذه يقولون انه ابن اللـه خالق السموات و الأرض و بهما وجد و يوجد فيهما. فبالحقيقة أيها الملك أنه يوميا يسمع عن يسوع هذا أشياء غريبة.. فيقيم الموتى و يشفى المرضى بكلمة واحدة. و هو إنسان بقوام معتدل ذو منظر جميل للغاية له هيبة بهية جدا حتى من نظر إليه يلتزم أن يحبه و يخافه، و شعره بغاية الاستواء متدرجا على اذنيه، و من ثم الى كتفه بلون ترابى إنما اكثر ضياء. و فى جبينه غرة كعادة الناصريين. ثم جبينه مسطوح و إنما بهج، و وجهه بغير تجاعيد بمنخار معتدل و فم بلا عيب. و أما منظره فهو رائق و مستر و عيناه كأشعة الشمس و لا يمكن لإنسان أن يحدق النظر فى وجهه نظرا لطلعة ضيائه. فحينما يوبخ يرهب و متى أرشد أبكى، و يجتذب الناس الى محبته. تراه فرحا و قد قيل عنه أنه ما نظر قط ضاحكا بل بالحرى باكيا. و ذراعاه و يداه هى بغاية اللطافة و الجمال. ثم أنه بالمفاوضة يأثر كثيرين و إنما مفاوضته نادرة، و بوقت 
المفاوضة يكون بغاية الاحتشام، فيخال بمنظره و شخصه أنه هو الرجل الأجمل و يشبه كثيرا لأمه التى هى أحسن ما وجد بين نساء تلك النواحي. ثم أنه من جهة العلوم أذهل مدينة أورشليم بأسرها لأنه يفهم كافة العلوم بدون أن يدرس شيئا منها البتة. و يمشى حافيا عريان الرأس نظير المجانين، فكثيرون إذ يرونه يهزأون به، لكن بحضرته و التكلم معه يرجف و يذهل. و قيل أنه لم يسمع قط عن مثل هذا الانسان فى التخوم. 
و بالحقيقة كما تأكدت من العبرانيين، أنه ما سمع قط روايات علمية كمثل ما نعلم عن يسوع هذا. و كثيرون من علماء اليهود يعتبرونه إلها و يعتقدون به، و كثيرون غيرهم يبغضونه و يقولون أنه مضاد لشرائع جلالتك، فترى فى قلقا من هؤلاء العبرانيين الأردياء، و يقال أنه ما أحزن أحدا قط بل بالعكس يخبر عنه اولئك الذين عرفوه و اختبروه أنهم حصلوا منه على انعامات كلية وصحى تامة. و إنى بكليتي ممتثل لطاعتك و لإتمام أوامر عظمتك و جلالتك. 
يوليوس ستوس والى اليهودية 
صورة الحكم الذي أصدره بيلاطس على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا : 
فى السنة السابعة عشرة من حكم الإمبراطور طيباريوس الموافق لليوم الخامس و العشرين من شهر آذار، بمدينة أورشليم المقدسة فى عهد الحبرين حنان و قيافا، حكم بيلاطس والى ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء فى دار ندوة مجمع البروتوريين، على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا، بناء على الشهادات الكثيرة البينة المقدمة من الشعب المثبتة أن يسوع الناصري : 
1- مضل يسوق الناس الى الضلال 
2- أنه يغرى الناس على الشغب و الهياج 
3- أنه عدو الناموس 
4- أنه يدعو نفسه ابن اللـه 
5- أنه يدعو نفسه ملك إسرائيل 
6- أنه دخل الهيكل و معه جمع غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل 
فلهذا يأمر بيلاطس البنطى كونيتيوس كرينليوس قائد المئة الأولى أن يأتى بيسوع الى المحل المعد لقتله، و عليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من يتصدى لتنفيذ هذا الحكم فقيرا كان أم غنيا.​


----------



## fredyyy (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*... إن الذي فديناه بذبح عظيم ...*

*وهل كلمة عظيم ُتقال على خروف أو شاة*

*إذاً من هو الزبيح العظيم .... الإجابة معروفة*


----------



## drlolo82 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ابلغ رد علي من يشكك في الصليب المقدس:

 وبعد ان قرأنا الردود المفحمة لهذا الاعتراض الواهي حان وقت الرد العملي بالصور علي اولئك المشككين المساكين

تبدا القصة اثناء دخولى اجتماع الشباب بالكنيسة حيث استوقفتنى احدي الخادمات وسالتنى اذا كان معي موبايل بكاميرا فاستغربت السوال فاوضحت لي انها تريد ان تصور معجزة حدثت لاحدي السيدات البسيطات من خارج الابروشية

ذهبت للسيدة وسالتها عن القصة:

اخبرتنى انها اكتشفت بعد عمل صورة دم انها تعانى من وجود خلايا سرطانية بالدم(لوكيميا) وان الاطباء طلبوا منها ان تجرى عملية بذل لنخاع العظم من عظمة القص (في مقدمة القفص الصدري) وبصفتي طبيب اعرف ان هذا اجراء طبيعي واساسي لتشخيص المرض.

اكملت السيدة :ان حالتها النفسية كانت سيئة للغايه بالطبع شللسيد المسيح ان يشفيها بشفاعة البابا كيرلس وابونا يسي وان سيدنا الرحوم لم يبخل عليها وارسل لها البابا كيرلس ليلا الذي طمأنها جدا؟

وفي الصباح ذهبت لعمليه البذل وهي مطمئنة وكانت النتيجة المفاجأة ان نتيجة البذل سلبية تماما ولا اثر لاي سرطان فاحتار الاطباء الغير مسيحيين وطلبوا اعادة صورة الدم التي اثبتت هي الاخري خلوها من المرض تماما.

الي هنا قد تبدو المعجزة عادية امام لاهوت وقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح وشفاعة قديسيه لكن الطريف في الامر انه بعد ازالة البلاستر من فوق عمليه البذل حدثت المفاجاة التى لن اتكلم عنها بل ساريها اياكم بالصور.

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7681/image005ie3.jpg


http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/9026/image004cp2.jpg

مع العلم ان عملية البذل لاتترك اي اثر جراحى لانها مجرد ابرة تدخل عموديا علي العظم ولاتترك ابدا مثل هذا الاثر.ربنا يبارككم ومستني تعليقاتكم 

ارجو تثبيت الرد كموضوع في صفحة الرد علي الشبهات حيث اننى لم اقدر ان انشره كموضوع في هذا القسم ولكن نشرته في صفحة الصور المسيحة وصفحة المرئيات المسيحية. 
مع خالص شكري للمنتدي ومستني ردود الجميع علي هذا الرد


----------



## ra.mi62 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



> ابلغ رد علي من يشكك في الصليب المقدس:
> 
> وبعد ان قرأنا الردود المفحمة لهذا الاعتراض الواهي حان وقت الرد العملي بالصور علي اولئك المشككين المساكين
> 
> ...


شكرا  يا drlolo82 *وأيضاً بحب ضيف  معجزة  النور  المقدس والتي شهدت عليها جميع  العالم  وخاصة  شهادة المسلمين*

فى يوم سبت النور (السبت الذى يسبق مباشرة عيد القيامة) يخرج نور عظيم من قبر الرب يسوع المسيح بكنيسة القيامة بأورشاليم، هذا النور يضئ شموع زوار الكنيسة، يضيئها فى شكل رائع جدير بالمشاهدة .. ويتحول بعدها إلى نار  .. تعالوا نقرأ معاً تفاصيل هذه المعجزة العظيمة و الشواهد التى تبرهن على صحتها ومعجزة أنشقاق عمودين مختلفين فى كنيسة القيامة

*وصف المعجزة : 1* 
*1- تحضير القبر المقدس :
فى صباح يوم سبت النور وقبل مراسم خروج النور المقدس من قبر الرب يسوع المسيح، يتم فحص القبر و التأكد من عدم وجود أى سبب بشرى لهذه المعجزة، يبدأ الفحص في 10:00 وينتهي في 11:00 صباحاً ، وبعد التأكد من خلو القبر المقدس من أى مادة مسببة لهذه المعجزة، يتم وضع ختم من العسل الممزوج بالشمع على باب القبر .(أنظر الصورة)* 



*2*- خروج النور المقدس : تحدث مراسم النور المقدّس في 12:00 وتتكون من ثلاث مراحل: .الصلاة و التمجيد ، دخول الأسقف في القبر المقدس ، صلاوات البطريرك طالباً من الرب أن يخرج النور المقدس .
يدخل بطريرك أورشاليم (القدس) للروم الأرثوذكس ومعه رؤساء الأساقفة والكهنة والشمامسة وبطريرك الأرمن .
تضرب الأجراس بحزن حتى يدخل البطريرك و يجلس على الكرسى البابوى، وتتجمع الطوائف المسيحية من أرمن و أقباط أرثوذكس ثم يدخل الجميع أمام أمام القبر و يظل القبر مُقفل و مختوم، يقوم بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس بالدخول إلى القبر ، قبل أن يدخل إلى القبر يتم تفتيشه للتأكد من عدم وجود أى مصدر للنار أو النور معه و يخلع الملابس السوداء و يقف بالملابس البيضاء ، ويكون هذا التفتيش على يد كل من حاكم القدس ومدير شرطة القدس وهم بالطبع (غير مسيحيين) بجانب أخرين من الكهنة ، و يتم هذا التفتيش أمام الجميع . ثم يدخل البطريرك فى القبر المقدس، وهو يحمل شمعة مطفأة .
ومن حقوق الأقباط أنهم فى إحتفالات النور المقدس التى تقام فى سبت النور فإنهم يدورون حول القبر المقدس ثلاث دورات وذلك بعد الروم والأرمن وهم ينشدون ألحانهم القبطية الشهيرة ويتكرر هذا الإحتفال مرة ثانية فى الساعة الرابعة من صباح (فجر) أحد الفصح . 2
 
3- كيف يخرج النورالمقدّس: داخل القبر المقدس، يصلّي بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس وهو راكعاً و يذكر الطلبات الخاصّة التي تطلب سيّدنا يسوع المسيح أن يرسل نوره المقدّس. و يغلف المكان سكون و صمت شديد لآن الجميع يترقب خروج النور .. بعد صلاة البطريرك يسمع الحاضرين صوت صفيراً و يخرج برق أزرق وأبيض من الضوء المقدّس يخترق من كل المكان، كما لو أن ملايين الومضات الفوتوغرافية تعانق الحاضرين و تنعكس على الحيطان وتضئ كلّ الشموع من هذا النور. في القبر المقدس يخرج النور و يضئ الشمعة التى يحملها البطريرك . ويبدأ الحاضرين في الهتافات و الصلاة بينما تنساب دموع البهجة والإيمان من عيون الناس . 
صورة حقيقية توضح أنسياب خطوط من النور و ألتحامها بالشموع ليخرج الضوء من الشموع (2004) 3
*



* 
*أنه نور و ليست نار :



*
*



* 
*شاهد هذا الفيديو (أنقر هنا) :



*​
*لعدة دقائق هذا النور المقدس لا يكون له خواص النار ، فعلى الرغم من أنه يضئ شموع الكنيسة إلا انه نور، فيمكن ان تلمسه بيدك و تمرره على جسدك وهو لن يؤذيك فالضوء لا يحرق، ثم بعد عدة دقائق يتحول إلى نار ويكتسب خواص النار فلا تستطيع أن تلمسه بيدك .* 
*عظيمة هي اعمال الرب مطلوبة لكل المسرورين بها (مز 111)*​المعجزتان العظيمتان : 
المعجزة الأولى :
 
*



*
معجزة النار المقدّسة ، القدس، 1549 م : 
دفع جماعة من الأرمن الأغنياء إلى السلطان العثمانى و حاكم مدينة القدس مبالغ مالية ضخمة كرشوة لكى يخلوا الكنيسة من المسيحيين الأرثوذكس سكان القدس الفقراء ، للأسف المال هو الشيطان الذى يعمى العقول ، و وافق بالطبع حاكم مدينة القدس و السلطان العثمانى على مطلبهم، و أخلوا الكنيسة من الحجاج المسيحيين و سكان القدس الأصليين ، و دخل الأرمن الأغنياء إلى الكنيسة و أغلقوا الأبواب على أنفسهم و جلس عامة الشعب خارج الكنيسة و أمامهم جنود الجيش التركى يمنعوهم من الدخول .. و مرت الدقائق كالساعات ، لا يقطعها إلا صلوات الأرمن الأغنياء داخل الكنيسة و بكاء عامة الشعب و الحجاج خارجها، فأملهم الوحيد هو مشاهدة النور المقدس الذى ينبعث من قبر السيد المسيح و ها هم قد مُنعوا منه، و جاء موعد أنطلاق النور .. و لم يحدث شئ داخل الكنيسة .. أخذ يصلى الأرمن بداخل الكنيسة .. و لكن بلا أستجابة ، و هنا أعلن السيد المسيح أن رسالته إلى خدامه و أبنائه المتواضعين .. فخرج النور يشق العمود الشمالى للكنيسة ويغرق كل الحاضرين خارج الكنيسة ، و أمن العديد من المسلمين من رجال الجيش التركى و لعل أبرزهم هو الجندى (عُمر) الذى كان يحرس بوابة دير القديس أبراهيم فصرخ مردداً "اؤمن بالله واحد .. يسوع المسيح .. أنه الدين الصحيح" وسقط من أعلى البوابة من أرتفاع أكثر من 35 قدم ، فهبطت أقدامه على الرخام الصلب و لكنه أمتص سقوطه و كأنه شمع .. فغرزت رجل الجندى و هو كان يردد عبارات الأيمان ..و أنطبعت أثار أقدام الجندى فى الرخام .​بل انه أخذ سلاحه ودفعه في الحجارة كما لو أن في الشمع الناعم، وبدأ بتمجيد السيد المسيح بشكل متواصل. و هذه القطعة من الرخام موجودة حتى اليوم و تستطيع أن تشاهدها ، بل و تتحسسها بيدك لتتأكد من أن الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد، و كان العقاب من الأتراك المسلمين لهذا الجندى المرتد عن الإسلام هو قطع رأسه و أحراق جسده و قد تم، و قد جمع المؤمنين رفات هذا الجندى و كفنوها و وضعوها بدير القديس باناجيا العظيم (Panagia) [مصادر أخرى تشير إلى وجود رفاته فى دير العذراء فى القدس 6] حيث يخرج * عطر من رفات الجندى عُمر المتنصر إلى يومنا هذا .. و ظل العمود المشقوق (صورته *
*بالأعلى) دليلاً على أن الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد و أن هذه المعجزة حقيقية .*
*
هناك مصادر أخرى تشير أن هذه المعجزة قد حدثت بعد التاريخ المحدد أعلى ، حوالى سنة 1579 ، إلا أن أكثر من مرجع قد أشار إلى تاريخ المعجزة سنة 1549 ، على أى حال تاريخ حدوث هذه المعجزة يرجع إلى القرن السادس عشر (??15) . 4**وقد شاهد هذه المعجزة العظيمة مؤذن مسلم سنة 1579 فى عهد السلطان مراد و آمن بالمسيح و ترك الإسلام :* 

المعجزة الثانية المذكورة فى السنكسار : 
مكتوب فى سيرة حياة القديس القبطى الأنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة تحت يوم ( 28 برمهات) :
"حادثة النور في القدس الشريف فقد حدث أن الأمير إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد علي باشا بعد أن فتح بيت المقدس والشام سنة 1832 م أنه دعا البابا بطرس السابع لزيارة القدس الشريف ومباشرة خدمة ظهور النور في يوم سبت الفرح من قبر السيد المسيح بأورشليم كما يفعل بطاركة الروم في كل سنة ، فلبي البابا الدعوة ولما وصل فلسطين قوبل بكل حفاوة وإكرام ودخل مدينة القدس بموكب كبير واحتفال فخم اشترك فيه الوالي والحكام ورؤساء الطوائف المسيحية . 
ولما رأي بحكمته أن انفراده بالخدمة علي القبر المقدس يترتب عليه عداوة بين القبط والروم اعتذر للباشا لإعفائه من هذه الخدمة فطلب إليه أن يشترك مع بطريرك الروم – علي أن يكون هو ثالثهم لأنه كان يرتاب في حقيقة النور . وفي يوم سبت النور غصت كنيسة القيامة بالجماهير حتى ضاقت بالمصلين فأمر الباشا بإخراج الشعب خارجا بالفناء الكبير . ولما حان وقت الصلاة دخل البطريركان مع الباشا إلى القبر المقدس وبدأت الصلاة المعتادة . وفي الوقت المعين انبثق النور من القبر بحالة ارتعب منها الباشا وصار في حالة ذهول فأسعفه البابا بطرس حتى أفاق . أما الشعب الذي في الخارج فكانوا أسعد حظا ممن كانوا بداخل الكنيسة فان أحد أعمدة باب القيامة الغربي انشق وظهر لهم منه النور ، وقد زادت هذه الحادثة مركز البابا بطرس هيبة واحتراما لدي الباشا وقام قداسته بإصلاحات كبيرة في كنيسة القيامة ."
فى هذه المعجزة قد شُق العامود القائم على يسار الداخل عند بوابة الكنيسة
و هذه صورة المعجـــــــــــــــــــزة ، صورة العمود المشقوق الموجود بكنسية القيامة حتى اليوم (وإن كان لا يمكن تحديد صور العمود المشقوق هذه تتبع المعجزة الأولى أم الثانية ) : ​

أقدم شهادة بصحة حدوث معجزة النار المقدسة  : 
أشار القديس جرجس النسكى (حوالى 394 م) فى كتاباته  إلى أن القديس بطرس الرسول قد شاهد حدوث هذه المعجزة سنة 34 م 7 
شهادة المسلمين : 
شهد العديد من المسلمين لحادثة النار المقدسة ، وكالعادة حاولوا نقد هذه المعجزة والهروب من عظمتها و الأدعاء بأنهاء مجرد خدعة يقوم بها النصارى ..
1- شهادة الجاحظ (834 م - 255 هـ)8 : أشار الجاحظ فى كتابه "الحيوان" إلى معجزة النار المقدسة و أنتقدها .
2- المؤرخ العربى المسعودى9 كان شاهد عيان على حقيقة حدوث المعجزة و قد أشار لها فى أحد مجلداته التاريخية ، فقد سافر إلى القدس سنة  926 وقال أنه فى اليوم السابق لعيد القيامة عند المسيحيين أجتمعوا (المسيحيين) من كل الأنحاء فى القبر المقدس وقد نزلت النار من السماء و أشعلت شموع الكنيسة و شموع الحاضرين فيها .
3- فى سنة 1187 بعدما أخذ المسلمون القدس تحت قيادة صلاح الدين الأيوبى ، قرر صلاح الدين فى هذه السنة أن يحضر أحتفال المسيحيين بعيد القيامة ، على الرغم من كونه مسلم إلا  أنه ذهب إلى الكنيسة يوم سبت النور  ، يخبرنا جاوتير فينيسوف10 "عند وصول صلاح الدين الأيوبى نزلت النار من السماء تضئ شموع الكنيسة ، وبدأ مساعديه فى التحرك من الخوف .. و أبتدأ المسيحيون فى تمجيد الله، المسلمين قالوا بأن النار سببها خدعة .. لذلك مسك صلاح الدين شمعة أشتعلت من النار التى نزلت من السماء، و*حاول ان يطفئ هذه الشمعة، كلما أطفأها أنطلقت النار المقدسة منها مرة أخرى .. مرة ثم مرة أخرى ثم مرة ثالثة ، حتى أيقن أنها معجزة .. فأنهار وبكى وهو يقول (نعم، قريبا سأموت، أو أنا سأفقد القدس) وقد تحقق كلامه ومات فى الصوم الكبير التالي"
4- شهادة أحمد بن علي المقريزي فى كتابه "اتعاظ الحنفا"11 الفصل الثانى و تحت سنة ثمان وتسعين وثلثمائة كتب يقول : "فإذا كان يوم الفصح واجتمع النصارى بقمامة ونصبت الصلبان وعلقت القناديل في المذبح تحيلوا في إيصال النار إليه بدهن البيلسان مع دهن الزئبق فيحدث له ضياء ساطع يظن من يراه أنها نار نزلت من السماء‏"، هاهو المقريزى يشهد على حدوث المعجزة ولكنه يحاول أن يجعلها خدعة يقوم بها المسيحيون، ولكن الأدلة تدحض أفتراءات المقريزى .
5- يذكر المقريزى فى كتابه "المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار"12 - الجزء الرابع - تحت عنوان جامع آق سنقر : "وصارت المملكة كلها من أحوال الجيوش وأمور الأموال وغيرها متعلقة بالفخر إلى أن غضب عليه السلطان ونكبه وصادره على أربعمائة ألف درهم نقرة وولى وظيفة نظر الشيخ قطب الدين موسى بن شيخ السلامية ثم رضي عن الفخر وأمر بإعادة ما أخذ منه من المال إليه وهو أربعمائة ألف درهم نقرة فامتنع وقال‏:‏ أنا خرجت عنها للسلطان فليبين بها جامعًا وبنى بها الجامع الناصريّ المعروف الآن بالجامع الجديد خارج مدينة مصر بموردة الحلفاء *

*وزار مرّة القدس وعبر كنيسة قمامة فسُمع وهو يقول عندما رأى الضوء بها‏:‏ ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا" (لاحظ أن كنيسة القيامة قد أطلق عليها المسلمون فى مراجعهم التاريخية قمامة !!! وهذا أحد دلائل المعاناة وحجم الذل الذى لاقاه المسيحيون ! )
6- البيرونى (حوالى 1000 م) كتب : "اطفأ المسيحيون مصابيحهم وظلوا فى أنتظار النار التى تنزل و تضئ شموعهم .. هذه النار تضى الشموع فى الكنائس و المساجد (!) .. وقد تم كتابة تقرير إلى الخليفة " إلى أخره ، أيضاً "الحاكم أحضر سلكا نحاسيا بدلا من فتيل الشموع، معتقداً ان النور لن يحدث لآنه لن يضئ النحاس ! لكن المعجزة *
*حدثت و النار سطعت و أذابت النحاس " :* 

Muslim historian *al-Biruni, 1000 *The Christians have extinguished their lamps and torches already prior to this and wait, until they see a pure white fire, which causes a lamp to ignite. From this fire, the lamps in the mosques and in the churches are lit. Then a report is written to the Caliph about the time, at which the fire descended. If it occurred soon after the noon hour, a fertile year is expected, but if it is delayed until the evening or later, then an infertile one is expected. The same source also tells that a governor brought a copper wire instead of a wick, in order that it won't ignite and the whole thing would fail to occur. But as the fire descended, the copper burned. The descent of this fire from above on a day, which recurs after a specified time span, gives us occasion to be astounded.._Krachkovsky I. Y. "Holy Fire" according narration of al-Biruni and other muslim writers of X-XIII c. - Christian East. V. 3. Ed. 3. 1915 (in Russian). Chronology of the Muslim scholar Al-Biruni (973 - 1048). Al Biruni / In the Garden of Science / Reklam - Leipzig 1991. English translation. _13 
*7- *وقد ذكر المسلمون معجزة حدثت فى كنيسة القيامة فوق قبر السيد المسيح، فيذكر المقريزى فى كتابه "المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار" 14 - الجزء الرابع - تحت عنوان دخول قبط مصر في دين النصرانية : "ولما قام قسطنطين بن قسطنطين في الملك بعد أبيه غلبت مقالة آريوسيين على القسطنطينية وأنطاكية والإسكندرية وصار أكثر أهل الإسكندرية وأرض مصر اَريوسيين ومنانيين واستولوا على ما بها من الكنائس ومال الملك إلى رأيهم وحمل الناس عليه ثم رجع عنه وزعم ابريس أسقف القدس أنه ظهر من السماء على القبر الذي بكنيسة القيامة شبه صليب من نور في يوم عيد العنصرة لعشرة أيام من شهر أيار في الساعة الثالثة من النهار حتى غلب نوره على نور الشمس ورآه جميع أهل القدس عيانًا فأقام فوق القبر عدة ساعات والناس تشاهده فآمن يومئذٍ من اليهود وغيرهم عدّة آلاف كثيرة‏.‏" 
فى النهاية .. لقد كان هدفى الأساسى هو البرهنة على صحة حدوث هذه المعجزة و التوصل إلى أحداث أنشقاق العامودين فى كنيسة القيامة ،
الرب يبارك حياتكم .
​​


----------



## abbamid (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*


في الحقيقة إن رفض الصلب في القرآن ينطلق من نقطة أساسية جوهرية، وهي أن كتبة القرآن 
الذين ألفوه في القرن الرابع الميلادي، مع آريوس وأتباعه فيما بعد، من الراهب بحيرا، 
والقس ورقة بن نوفل، وعبد المطلب، وجميع الحاشية، 
قد رفضوا قضية صلب السيد المسيح، انطلاقاً من تنزهيهم للسيد المسيح، 

فهم يغالون في تنزيه السيد المسيح، إلى درجة عالية جداً، ينزهونه عن العذاب والألم
ينزهونه عن الولادة والتعرض لمتغيرات الحياة الإنسانية العادية، 
فهم يزايدون في قضية التزيه إلى أبعد الحدود
حتى رفض كل المعتقدات المتعلقة بالسيد المسيح

إن لهم عقيدة أخرى، وقد عرضها القرآن فيما بين دفتيه
وتقول هذه العقيدة بأن السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله وروح منه
وهو عيسى ابن مريم

فبقيت رابطة مفقودة بين الموضوعين :
الأول المسيح هو كلمة الله وروحه
الثاني هو ابن مريم

والسؤال هو كيف يتم التوافق بين هذين الموضوعين ؟؟
فكيف تصير كلمة الله وروحه ، كيف تصير هذه الكلمة وهذا الروح الإلهي، تصير ابن مريم ؟
تبقى هنا حلقة مفقودة ولم يجب القرآن عليها إلا بقوله،
إن مثل عيسى ابن مريم هو كمثل آدم، قد قال الله فيه كن فيكون

ولكن لم يوضح كيفية هذا التكوين
فآدم خلقه من العدم، 
فيما عيسى ولد من امرأة
وهناك فرق شاسع فيما بينهما.

لهذا فالحلقة المفقودة هي التي سببت هذا الرفض في قضية الصلب
​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*ادلة تاريخية على صلب المسيح    *​ 

*فلافيوس يوسيفوس (37 م - 101 م) مؤرخ يهودى : يذكر السيد المسيح فى كتابه Antiquities (العصور القديمة) المجلد رقم 18 الفصل رقم 3 الفقرة الثالثة، يقول :*
*"الآن كان هناك هذا الوقت يسوع، و هو رجل حكيم، إذا كان قانوني دعوته رجل*؛ لقد كان يفعل أعمال رائعة، معلّم مثل هؤلاء الرجال كانوا يستلمون الحقيقة بكل سرور. لقد تحول (آمن به) العديد من اليهود والعديد من الوثنيون و غير اليهود . هو كان المسيح المتظر. وعندما قام يلاطس، في أجتماعه مع رجاله الرئيسيين مننا (اليهود) بآدانته بالصلب، فأن أتباع يسوع لم يتركوه لحبهم و أيمانهم به؛ منتظرين ظهروره إليهم فى اليوم الثالث حيّ (قيامته من الموت)؛ كما تنبأ الأنبياء القديسيون بهذا و حاولى عشرة آلاف نبوة رائعة تتعلّق به. وجماعة المسيحيين التى سميت بذلك نسبة إلى اسمه لم تنقرض حتى اليوم.*"*


*فلافيوس يوسيفوس (37 م - 101 م) مؤرخ يهودى : يذكر يعقوب * ، أخ السيد المسيح فى كتابه Antiquities (العصور القديمة) المجلد رقم 20 الفصل رقم 19، يقول : "لقد أحضروهم للمحاكمه، فوقفوا أمام القضاة و كان منهم يعقوب، أخ يسوع . يسوع المدعو السيد المسيح ، وكان معه بعض أخرين من مرافقينه، و عندما صدر ضدهم الحكم لآنهم كسروا القانون، أستسلموا للحكم بالرجم ، و كان الأمر بين المواطنين العادلين يعتبر كارثة، إذ أن الحكم كان قاسى على مجرد أختراق القانون"*




*هل هناك دليل تاريخى على حدوث ظلمة على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح كما ذكر الإنجيل ؟*​ 
*حوالى سنة 52 م ، كتب المؤرخ ( ثالوس ) تاريخ أمم شرق البحر المتوسط من حرب طروادة حتى هذا التاريخ، هذا المجلد الذى دون فيه التاريخ قد فُقد ، و لكن هناك أجزاء من عمله ظلت باقية إلى اليوم فى صورة أقتباسات و ضعها العديد من المؤرخين فى أعمالهم، منهم المؤرخ ( يوليوس أفريكانوس ) أحد المؤرخين الذى عاش سنة 221 م ... ، أثناء كلامه عن صلب السيد المسيح و الظلام الذى غطى الأرض وجد مصدراً في كتابات ثالوس الذي تعامل مع هذا الحدث الكوني الفريد ، يذكر فيها " غطى الظلام العالم بأكمله، و الصخور تشققت بفعل زلزال، و العديد من الأماكن فى اليهودية (Judea) ومناطق أخرى طرحوا و أندثروا بفعل الزلزال" قد ذكُر هذا فى كتاب ثالوس رقم ثلاثة فى سلسلة مجلداته التاريخية .*


----------



## romya_star7 (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

ارجو ان تحترمو قراننا ورسولنا الكريم عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام كما نحترم نحن رسولكم عليه السلام
ونحترم ونؤمن بكل الانبياء و الرسل هدا هو ديننا الحنيف


----------



## fredyyy (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*romya_star7
ونحترم ونؤمن بكل الانبياء و الرسل هدا هو .....*

*ليس كل من يُدعوا أنفسهم أنبياء هم أنبياء من عند الله *

*ونحن هنا نتكلم عن المسيح والصليب *

*هل تشارك بشئ بهذا الموضوع ... أم ُتريد أن تخرجنا عنه*

:609bu:​


----------



## ميشيل كامل فهمى (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

انت مالك يا حنفنف هو احنا طلبنا رايك فى هذا الموضوع ياريت كل واحد يخليه فى نفسه واحنا كمسيحين واثقين تماما بما حدث للسيد المسيح من اهانات وصلب ثم موت واخيرا انتصر وقام من الاموات وانت حر فى اعتقادك


----------



## romya_star7 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

الرد علىfredyyy 

ليس كل من يُدعوا أنفسهم أنبياء هم أنبياء من عند الله 

ونحن هنا نتكلم عن المسيح والصليب 

هل تشارك بشئ بهذا الموضوع ... أم ُتريد أن تخرجنا عنه

انا لااريد اخراجكم من الموضوع ولكن اقصد حين تناقشون الموضوع  ناقشوه بكل احترام 
واقول لك شيئ ان المسيح عليه السلام لم يصلب ولم يقتل بل هو مرفوع عند الله سبحانه و تعالى
وسوف يبعث في اخر الزمان ليقتل المسيح الدجال ويخلص الارض من الكفر والظلم و يحقق العدل و المساواةبين الناس وسيدنا عيسى بريئ منكم مما تقلوه من كدب و افتراء  اطلب لك الهداية او حسبيى الله ونعم الوكيل
الردعلىdrlolo82 
انا لاولن اصدق دلك لان  واضح في الصورة وشم بفعل اي انسان الله يهديكم
الرد على النار اقصد النور الدي يخرج من القبر الرب كما تقولون وهل الرب يموت انها خرافات


----------



## hamzacom (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

ا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## fredyyy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*romya_star7*
*انا لااريد اخراجكم من الموضوع ولكن اقصد حين تناقشون الموضوع ناقشوه بكل احترام *

*شكراً على الكلام بإحترام*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واقول لك شيئ ان المسيح عليه السلام لم يصلب ولم يقتل بل هو مرفوع عند الله سبحانه و تعالى وسوف يبعث في اخر الزمان ليقتل المسيح الدجال ويخلص الارض من الكفر والظلم و يحقق العدل و المساواةبين الناس *

*هل أتيت لتعلم المسيحيين مسيحيتهم وأنت لا تعلم شئ عن المسيح*

*هل أصدقك أنت وأنسى 42 سنة قضيتها مع المسيح الذي عشت معه *

*وباركني وإهتم بكل تفاصيل حياتي بطريقة معجزية تكلم الىَّ وتكلَّمت اليه*

*** هناك أمجاد للمسيح لا تعرفها ... إقرأ الكتاب المقدس لتعرف من هو المسيح*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وسيدنا عيسى بريئ منكم مما تقلوه من كدب و افتراء *

*عدم إحترام .... كن ضيف مؤدب*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اطلب لك الهداية .....*

*الهداية الى ماذا ... الى تعدد الزوجات أم الى زواج المتعة *


*المسيحية ُتطهر السلوك والأفكار *

*وتقدس القلب والجسد لتخدم الله القدوس*​


----------



## romya_star7 (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

مازلت اطلب لك الهداية من كل قلبي
انا ايها السيد فتاة محترمة و مؤدبة
اما مايخص تعدد الزوجات في الاسلام هذا صحيح و صدقني له فوائد كثيرة للمراة وللرجل به تقل العنوسة  ويقضي على ظاهرةالزنى المحرمة و تعدد الزوجات  له شروط يقول عز وجل في كتابه \ ان خفتم ان لاتقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى و ثلاث و رباع فان خفتم ان لا تعدلوا تفواحدة \
سورة النساء.3
فلا يجوز زيادة على اربع اوعليه ان يكتفي بواحدة
لاتنسى ان هناك طائفة مسيحية تسمى المورومون في امريكاتسمح بتعدد الزوجات بدون حد
اما ايها السيد المحترم فيما يخص زواج المتعةفي الاسلام حرام لان الاسلام يدعو الى قيام اسرة برباط متين يسوده الاحترام والتفاهم وتربية الابناء تربية حسنة
فزواج المتعة هو للشيعة والرافضة وهم خارجون عن الاسلام فلهم اشياء كثيرةلايعترف بها الاسلام
 فيجب ان تعرف الاسلام جيدا لتحكم  الزواج المتعة في الاسلام هو زنى بعينه
اشهد ان لااله الا الله و اشهد ان محمدا رسوله وعبده وعيسى عبده و رسوله
و لك تحية ملؤها ود واحترام  وسلام


----------



## fredyyy (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*romya_star7*
*مازلت اطلب لك الهداية من كل قلبي*

*الهداية لمن ؟ لمن طلب منه الله هداية الآخرين بكلام الله (الكتاب المقدس)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*انا ايها السيد فتاة محترمة و مؤدبة*

*وأنا لم ُأشكك في ذلك أهلاً بكِ أيتها الفتاة المحترمة والمأدبة فنحن نُرحب بكِ*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اما مايخص تعدد الزوجات ... له فوائد كثيرة للمراة وللرجل به تقل العنوسة ... الزنى *

*تقولين هذا لأنكِ لم تعرفي كيف يُفضل المؤمن الحقيقي العلاقة بالله أكثر من إحتياجاته*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و تعدد الزوجات له شروط يقول ...*

*لسنا هنا بصدد تشريعات إستُحدثت بعد المسيح *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فلا يجوز زيادة على اربع ....*

*لا أعتقد أن كل إنسان يستطيع أن يُطعِم 16 طفل بالإضافة الى 4 زوجات أي 20 نفساً *

*بالإضافة الى نفسه هو ... ذلك إذا تبقى شئ له ليأكل *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فيجب ان تعرف ..... جيدا لتحكم الزواج المتعة *

*لا أريد أن أعرف غير المسيحية ألتي سمت بالنفس الى حيث فكر الله الحقيقي الطاهر *

*وقلصت إهتماماتي بإحتيجاتي, إذ الله بنفسه يهتم بها *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اشهد ان لااله الا الله و.....*

*أعترف أن لا إله إلا الله وأن يسوع المسيح ابن الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*...... عبده و رسوله*

*وأعترف ان الميسح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ليُصالحنا معه بدم صليبه*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و لك تحية ملؤها ود واحترام وسلام*

*ولكِ مني كل التقدير وسلام الله ليسكن في قلبِك*


----------



## محمد على (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

اريد ان اقول الى كل مسلم كل واحد له رايه لو اراد الله ان يسلم مسيحى لاسلم فى الحال ولكن الدنيا خلقت من اول الزمان على هذا الاختلاف انت تناقض والاخر يناقض ويجى واحد مسيحى ممكن يشتم واذا انت غلط يا مسلم يقولك اضل المنتدى ممنوع فيه الغلط ولكن مباح للمسيحى يغلط براحته ويتنرفز لما يلاقى كلام صعب عليه انا عارف ان فى حد هيعقب على كلامى وممكن يصخر من كلامى ولكن الحوار السليم لا يفسد للود قضيه وكل واحد حر فى دينه  وانا اقول لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## محمد على (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _وان كنتم فى ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فاتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين فان لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التى وقودها الناس والحجاره اعدت للكفرين     سورة البقره من الايه 22 الى الايه 24 اتحدى اى انسان مسيحى بهذه الايات ان ياتى بمثل هذه الايات وانا مستنى الرد


----------



## محمد على (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

الاله منزه من ان يتجسد فى جسم بشر لا حاجه لااله ان يتجسد فى جسم بشر حتى يخلص العالم من الخطيه كما تقولون هذا كلام استخفاف والاولى لكم ان تعبدوا السيده مريم عليها السلام وعيسى جاء من مريم  والانجيل يقول  الله ابرزنى واظهرنى من امى مريم  اللاله قادر ان يفعل مايشاء بدون صلب او تعذيب وهو فى مكانه اود ان اقول الى كل مسيحى ان يفكر بعقله وياريت اى واحد عايز يرد على كلامى يكون كلامه هو مقنع عشان اعرف ارد عليه فيما بعد  واتحدى مسيحى واحد ان ياتى بايه مثل القران ان كنتم على حق كما تزعمون وللحديث بقيه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*




> الاله منزه من ان يتجسد فى جسم بشر لا حاجه لااله ان يتجسد فى جسم بشر حتى يخلص العالم من الخطيه كما تقولون هذا كلام استخفاف​



يعنى ايه الله منزه ؟؟
هو فى حاجة يستحيل على ربنا انه يعملها ؟
أليس هو قادر على كل شىء ؟
أليس الانسان الذى اتخذ صورته من خلقه يديه ؟
وعلى فكرة ده ولا كلام استخفاف ولا حاجة بس هو ممكن يكون استخفاف...
بس للعقــــــول المظلمة الى تشبه عقولكم 

فلقد تجسد الله فى صورة الانسان...

أولاً: إن كان الله سيقوم بعمل يتحتم معه أن يعيش بين الناس ويكون له صلة مباشرة بهم ويتعامل معهم وجهاً لوجه، فهذا يتطلب أن يظهر في صورة إنسانية من اللحم والدم، تتناسب مع طبيعة الإنسان، حتى لا يشعر الإنسان بخوف أو بإستغراب في التعامل معه وحتى يتقبل رسالته. وكثيراً ما تعامل الله بشبه الصورة مع رجال العهد القديم. أما تجسده بكمال هذه الصورة فقد أعلنه لهم فتنبأوا عنه، وكان لابد أن يتم هذا التجسد في الوقت المناسب.

ثانياً: إن الانسان هو أسمى مخلوقات الله إذ صنعه على صورته ومثاله وجعل فيه نسمةً من فيه. ولم يكن أنسب من هذه الصورة لكي يظهر بها الله ويتعامل بها مع الإنسان.

ثالثاً: كان تجسده من أجل القيام برسالة عامة لكل العالم، وهي رسالة الخلاص والفداء، التي تحتم على من يقوم بها أن يجمع في شخصه بين الإنسان والله. وحيث أنه لا يقدر إنسان أن يصير إلهاً، ولكن الله قادر على كل شيء فهو قادر أن يتحد بالإنسان من أجل صالح الأنسان، ولذلك تمم تجسده بإنسانية كاملة لكي يتمم خلاص الإنسان.



> لكم ان تعبدوا السيده مريم عليها السلام وعيسى جاء من مريم​



أحنا بنعد الله الإله المتجسد وهو السيد المسيح له كل المجد
والسيدة العذراء أم لملك الملوك ورب الارباب 
ونحن كمسيحين نقدم لها التعظيم ونمجدها لآنها الملكة أم الملك



> اللاله قادر ان يفعل مايشاء بدون صلب او تعذيب وهو فى مكانه​



وأنا متفقة معاك جداااا فى الجملة دى بــــس...
من شروط الفادى انه يكون انسان لانه سيمثل الانسان فى حمل القصاص
ازاى بقى ممكن يفدينا الله دون ان يتخذ صورتنا ؟

ليس الصليب الطريقة الوحيدة لخلاص العالم وحسب… بل هو التعبير الوحيد لمحبة الله الفائقة، وفقاً لقول المسيح: "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم، حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 16:3).
فالصليب هو المذبح الذي قدم عليه المسيح ذاته ذبيحة إثم ليرفع خطية العالم. وبدون هذه الذبيحة الكفارية، كان لا بد للبشر أن يرزحوا تحت ثقل الحكم القائل: "النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت" (حزقيال 20:18). ولشرح هذا الأمر، ينبغي أن نذكر أن الإنسان فطر على حالة تلزمه التأمل في المستقبل. لأن ضميره، يخبره بأن كل أعماله سترفع إلى حكم عادل. وأن المخالفات التي ارتكبها تحمله على الشعور بالذنب والخوف من القصاص الذي يعكر سلامه، ويهدد سعادته المرجوة في العالم الآتي. وقد أجمع المؤمنون بالله من كل الطوائف، على أن الإنسان، الذي مارس الخطية في حياته دون كفارة، لا يستطيع أن يواجه الله، لأن الخطية جعلته عدوا لله. ومع ذلك فهذا الإنسان الذي جعلته خطاياه عدوا لله، لا يمكن أن يكره رحمته. وقد سمعنا من أشرار كثيرين أقوالاً تؤكد بأنهم يطمعون في رحمة الله، ويرجون أن ينالوا صفحه بطريقة ما.
صحيح أن الله، يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون. وقد أعرب الرب الإله عن إرادته هذه، بالقول: "حي أنا يقول السيد الرب، أني لا أسر بموت الشرير. بل بأن يرجع الشرير عن طريقه ويحيا" (حزقيال 11:33). ولكن إن غفر الله للمذنب لكي يحييه روحياً، فيجب أن يكون هناك سبب كاف للغفران. وهذا الوجوب يملي علينا الحاجة إلى وسيط صلح، يكفر عنا خطايانا، ويلبسنا بره لنظهر أمام الله قديسين وبلا لوم في المحبة.



> اود ان اقول الى كل مسيحى ان يفكر بعقله وياريت اى واحد عايز يرد على كلامى يكون كلامه هو مقنع عشان اعرف ارد عليه فيما بعد واتحدى مسيحى واحد ان ياتى بايه مثل القران ان كنتم على حق كما تزعمون وللحديث بقيه​



ماحنااااااا اكيد بنفكر بعقلنا هو ربنا خلق حاجة غير العقل نفكر بيها ؟
بس كل واحد يفكر على حسب امكانية عقله !!!
واحنا كمسيحين مؤمنين جدا بتجسد الاله فى صورتنا 

صدقنى احنا كلامنا كله مقنع ومش محتاج بس المشكلة الحقيقية
فى اللعقول اللى مش مستوعبة الكلام ده...
واحنا بنطلب من ربنا انه ينير مثل هذه العقول

وليه تتحدى ؟؟؟؟
انت داخل تناقش وتسأل واحنا علينا نجاوبك على اسئلتك 
واحنا نجيب ايات من القرأن ليه ؟
عنوان الموضوع اسمه...


> "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل​



الإنجيـــــل وليس القرأن !!

أتمنى انى اكون جاوبت على أسئلتك...
وطبعا انا واثقة انك مش هتفهم حاجة من كلامى
لآن ده هو اللى اتعودنا عليه منكـــــم...


----------



## islamic-life (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام بريء منكم ومن اقوالكم .وانتم لستم اتباعه ربنا يهديكم .


----------



## islamic-life (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

سؤال يا جماعة واللى هيرد عليا يرد بأحترام والا هعتبر ردو مش موجود . 


> واحنا كمسيحين مؤمنين جدا بتجسد الاله فى صورتنا


الكلام دة بيفكرنى بالاساطير الاغريقية صح . ياريت حد يتكلم عن النقطة دة انا مش بهاجم لان مهما هاجمت ومهما رديت ودافعت مفيش فايدة فيكو لكن انا بس بستفسر فى النقطة دة.


----------



## islamic-life (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

سؤال يا جماعة واللى هيرد عليا يرد بأحترام والا هعتبر ردو مش موجود . 


> واحنا كمسيحين مؤمنين جدا بتجسد الاله فى صورتنا


الكلام دة بيفكرنى بالاساطير الاغريقية صح . ياريت حد يتكلم عن النقطة دة انا مش بهاجم لان مهما هاجمت ومهما رديت ودافعت مفيش فايدة فيكو لكن انا بس بستفسر فى النقطة دة.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



islamic-life قال:


> سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام بريء منكم ومن اقوالكم .وانتم لستم اتباعه ربنا يهديكم .



مين قالك هو برىء منا ؟

هو حضرتك بتتنبأ ؟

ولا جالك فى رؤية وقالك كده ؟

أنا هرد عليك بقوله لنا...

 [Q-BIBLE]يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 12 ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



islamic-life قال:


> الكلام دة بيفكرنى بالاساطير الاغريقية صح . ياريت حد يتكلم عن النقطة دة انا مش بهاجم لان مهما هاجمت ومهما رديت ودافعت مفيش فايدة فيكو لكن انا بس بستفسر فى النقطة دة.



يا راجــــــــل...

قول كلام غير ده بقى مفيش فايدة فينا احنا !!!

السؤال اللى حضرتك سأله ده شرحنا ليكم مليوووووون مرة 

وكالعادة مش بتفهموه :ranting:


وبخصوص تجسد الله فى صورة انسان 

هتلاقى اسئلة من دى كتييييييير فى قسم الاسئلة 

وقسم الرد على الشبهات 


واحنا مجاوبين عليها 

لو عندك سؤال عن المسيحية جديد غير المتكرر أتفضل واحنا هنجاوبك

طبعا كلامى مفهوم ​


----------



## islamic-life (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> مين قالك هو برىء منا ؟
> 
> هو حضرتك بتتنبأ ؟
> 
> ...


مش كلام دة هتيلى رد بحاجة انا مقتنع بيها وهقول زى مانتو بتقولو لما نجيب دليل من القران الكلام دة بله واشرب ميتو . 


> الهداية الى ماذا ... الى تعدد الزوجات أم الى زواج المتعة


رغى كتير ليه ما قلنا زواج المتعة متحرم هى اسطوانة مشروخة وبتعيد نفسها وتعدد الزوجات قلنا ليها فوائد ولازم تعدل ما بينهم معدلتش متجوزش اكتر من واحد .


> هو حضرتك بتتنبأ ؟
> 
> ولا جالك فى رؤية وقالك كده ؟


لا بتنبأ ولا رؤية ولا جو المشعوذين اللى انت عايش فيه دة سيدنا عيسي اتباعو مش هيشركو بالله ويسبو الانبياء .  


> وياريت متشتتش الموضوع


موضوع ايه اللى يتشتت صاحب الموضوع الاساسي مبقاش يرد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*





> مش كلام دة هتيلى رد بحاجة انا مقتنع بيها وهقول زى مانتو بتقولو لما نجيب دليل من القران الكلام دة بله واشرب ميتو .​



عايز رد مقنع على ايه ؟

على صحة إيماننا بعقيدتنا المسيحية !!

أحنا بنؤمن بكتابنا المقدس ومش مشكلتنا انك مش مؤمن بيه

طيب ما تجيبلى انت رد مقنع...

أن عيسى برىء منا ومن أقوالنا... !!!!



> لا بتنبأ ولا رؤية ولا جو المشعوذين اللى انت عايش فيه دة سيدنا عيسي اتباعو مش هيشركو بالله ويسبو الانبياء .​



ميرسى يا سيدى على ذوقك...

ومين قال لحضرتك اننا بنشرك بالله 

ده مجرد أعتقاد منكم ولكنـــــــــــــــــه ليس الحقيقة

نحن نؤمن ان الله واحــــــــــــــــــــــد

مين قال اننا بنسب الانبياء انشاء الله ؟؟؟

محمد بالنسبة للمسيحية مجرد نبى كاذب ليس أكثر

واكيد حضرتك مشفتش منا اى سب لداود النبى او موسى او......إلخ



> موضوع ايه اللى يتشتت صاحب الموضوع الاساسي مبقاش يرد​



أنا قصدى...

موضوع التجسد ده ملياااااااااان المنتدى كله 

بدل ما تسأل أسئلة متكررة 

أنا حبيت أريحك لآنك هتلاقى اجابات كتيييير لسؤالك ده 

لو دورت شوية...​


----------



## ايمن-- (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*marmar_maroo

قيل فى مداخله من المداخلات:



			وللتكفير عن الخطايا، كانت شعائر العهد القديم ترتكز على تقديم الذبائح والمحرقات لأنه "بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة"(عبرانيين 9: 22). وعلى هذا الأ
ساس كانت تقدم القرابين بعد سفك دمها كعلامة للتوبة، وللحصول على المغفرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


للمعرفه فقط:
هناك صله وثقيه بين ادم ويسوع 

ان تم الغفران لادم فيرتب عليه عدم صلب يسوع وكلها قصص مؤلفه

نبدا باول سؤال:

كيف علم ادم ان الله غفور رحيم؟

شكرا*


----------



## fredyyy (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*كل الدلائل في الكتاب المقدس تهدف الى حتمية موت المسيح *

*فعند ما نقف عند آدم *

*نراه مستوراً من عريه بجلد الذبيحة *

*إشارة الى المسيح الذي ستر آثامنا بموته على الصليب*

*طريق الوصول وأساس الإقتراب الى الله عن طريق الذبيحة*

*كما قدم هابيل ذبيحة مطيعاً وصايا الله للإقتراب إليه*

* تكوين 4 : 4*
وَقَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ ايْضا مِنْ ابْكَارِ غَنَمِهِ وَمِنْ سِمَانِهَا. فَنَظَرَ الرَّبُّ الَى هَابِيلَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وعندما نقف عند نوح*

*دخل الى الفلك كما أمره الرب فمات عن العالم وعاش لله *

*إذ مات كل الذين خارج الفلك وعاش كل من أطاع وإحتمى في الفلك*

*وإذ إنهمر المطر على الفلك من الخارج محتملاً قسوته وشدته ليحمي من بداخلة*

*هكذا كل من إحتمى في المسيح الذي إحتمل قوة غضب الله المصبوب ضد الخطاه*

*رومية  1 : 18 *
لأَنَّ غَضَبَ اللهِ مُعْلَنٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ فُجُورِ النَّاسِ وَإِثْمِهِمِ الَّذِينَ يَحْجِزُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالإِثْمِ. 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وعندما نقف عند موسي*

*(1)*
*إحتمى كل من كان داخل الأبواب المرشوشة بالدم فلم يهلك البكر*

*أما كل أبكار المصريين ماتوا لأنهم لم يحتموا في الدم كما أمر الله*

*هكذا من إحتمى بدم المسيح نجى من الهلاك والموت الأبدي كما أوصى الله*

*رومية  5 : 9 *
فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً وَنَحْنُ مُتَبَرِّرُونَ الآنَ بِدَمِهِ نَخْلُصُ بِهِ مِنَ الْغَضَبِ. 

*(2)*
*نجى شعب الرب من الموت بعد عبورهم البحر الأحمر الذي ُضرب بعصا الله*

*هكذا ينجوا من الموت الأبدي كل من مات مع المسيح في الصليب مؤمناً به*

*إذ مات عن شهوة العالم ... ليعيش لله حياة البر والقداسة*

*غلاطية  2 : 20 *
*مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ. *

*رومية  6 : 8 *
فَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ مُتْنَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّنَا سَنَحْيَا أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وعندما نقف عند يونان *

*دخل يونان الى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام ... قابلاً حكم الموت ثم خرج حياً*

*متى  12 : 40 *
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْبِ الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ. 

*كذلك دخل المسيح الى القبر ثلاتة أيام قابلاً الموت ثم قام منتصراً معطياً حياة لمن يؤمن به*

*يوحنا  3 : 36 *
اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ. 


*الى كل من عرف عن الذبيحة *
*وآمن بخلاص من في فلك نوح*
*وعبور بني اسرائيل البحر الأحمر*
*ويؤمن أن يونان دخل الحوت وخرج حياً*​ 

*لك أن تؤمن *
*بفداء المسيح ... **وموته ... وقيامته ... وتحريره *
*من عبودية الخطية فتفوز *
*بالحياة الأبدية والسلام*
* الأبدي مع الله*​


----------



## ايمن-- (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*عزيزىfredyyy

انا سالت سؤال فهل لديك الاجابه عليه

كيف عرف ادم ان الله غفور رحيم


كل ما قلته هو وسيله للتقرب الى الله وليس لغفران الخطيه

منتظرك*


----------



## fredyyy (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*أيمن --*
*كيف عرف ادم ان الله غفور رحيم*

*آدم كان المخلوق الانساني الأول لله وكان خلقاً نموزجياً *

*فكان فكره فائقاً ... ولا تنسى أنه كان يُقابل الله كل يوم عند هبوب ريح النهار ويتحدث إليه*

*فكان عِلمه فائقاً أيضاً ( بدليل أن الله أحضر اليه جميع الحيوانات ليدعوها بأسماء)*

*التكوين 2 : 19 *
*وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ كُلَّ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَكُلَّ طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ *
*فَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ لِيَرَى مَاذَا يَدْعُوهَا *
*وَكُلُّ مَا دَعَا بِهِ ادَمُ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ *
*فَهُوَ اسْمُهَا. *

*فهو لم يخطئ في واحدة واحده منها ولم ينسي أسم أي حيوان أو طير *

*فكان آدم يعرف ما لا يعرف ( انسان اليوم ) لأن الله كان يتكلم مع آدم*


----------



## ايمن-- (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*



			لأن الله كان يتكلم مع آدم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طاب ما يتكلم معاه 

ازاى عرف انه غفور رحيم؟عمل ايه علشان يعرفه ؟

غفور:هل غفر خطيته؟

رحيم:هل رحم حواء ورحمه؟

قولى ازاى عرف ,,,,لو كان معرفش ذريته عرفت منين؟
*


----------



## fredyyy (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*أيمن *

*وهل حين يكون في محضر الله العارف بكل شئ *

*تسأل كيف عرف !!*

*في محضر الله لا تسأل عن شئ بل ستعرف كل شئ*


----------



## ايمن-- (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*عزيزى fredyyy




			في محضر الله لا تسأل عن شئ بل ستعرف كل شئ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هات الدليل على ان ادم عرف انه غفور : وهو لم يغفر خطيته ولم يعرفه انه يقدم ذبيحه لمغفره خطيئته وبالرغم من انه اول خليقته وهو من وضع فيه شهوه الخطيه 

هات الدليل ان ادم عرف ان الله رحيم:وقد عاقبه باشد العقوبه الطرد من رحمته الطرد من جنته وعقوبات على حواء امراته

عندك الدليل؟*


----------



## ايمن-- (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*نسيت ان اوضح شى:

كتابك اهتم بان ادم علم اسماء الحيوانات ,ولم يهتم بماذا عرف ادم من يهوه .؟؟؟هل هذا يعقل؟؟

هل يعقل ان ذريه ادم هى من تعرف التوبه والقرابين والذبيحه وادم ابوهم واول خليقه لم يذكر كتابك عنه شى بخصوص هذا الموضوع

دا كان توضيح بس ومنتظرك اجابه على مداخلتى السابقه*


----------



## fredyyy (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*ايمن *
*هات الدليل على ان ادم عرف انه غفور : وهو لم يغفر خطيته ولم يعرفه انه يقدم ذبيحه لمغفره خطيئته وبالرغم من انه اول خليقته 
*
*التكوين  3 : 21 *
*وَصَنَعَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِادَمَ وَامْرَاتِهِ اقْمِصَةً مِنْ جِلْدٍ وَالْبَسَهُمَا. *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هات الدليل ان ادم عرف ان الله رحيم:*

*مرة أخري كان آدم النموذج المثالى لخليقة الله وكان يعلم كل شئ*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وقد عاقبه باشد العقوبه الطرد من رحمته الطرد من جنته وعقوبات على حواء امراته*

*عدل الله لا يتنافي مع رحمته ومحبته *

*فعدله يقرر أن يُطرد آدم وحواء*

*ورحمته أن يلبسهما اقمصة من جلد *

*من خلال الذبيحة والتي علمها هو لأولاده*


*التكوين  3 : 21 *
*وَصَنَعَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِادَمَ وَامْرَاتِهِ اقْمِصَةً مِنْ جِلْدٍ وَالْبَسَهُمَا. *

*ملحوظة هامة :*

*الله لم يطرد آدم من رحمته ... إنتقي الألفظ عندما تتكلم عن الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

كتابك اهتم بان ادم علم اسماء الحيوانات ,ولم يهتم بماذا عرف ادم من يهوه .؟هل هذا يعقل؟*

*سؤال غير مفهوم*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هل يعقل ان ذريه ادم هى من تعرف التوبه والقرابين والذبيحه وادم ابوهم واول خليقه لم يذكر كتابك عنه شى بخصوص هذا الموضوع*

*المؤمن المسيحي الممتلئ بروح الله القدوس يعرف كيف يُميِّز ذلك *

*والذي ليس له روح الله ... ليس له الفهم الإلهي*


----------



## ايمن-- (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*



			وَصَنَعَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِادَمَ وَامْرَاتِهِ اقْمِصَةً مِنْ جِلْدٍ وَالْبَسَهُمَا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل عندما صنع لهما اقمصه من جلد والبسهما غفر لهما الخطيه؟

انا بسال من اى موقف علم ادم ان الله غفورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر؟




			عدل الله لا يتنافي مع رحمته ومحبته 

فعدله يقرر أن يُطرد آدم وحواء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تمام وبما اننا نتكلم عن العدل والرحمه 

*وعندما طردته هل اعلمه ماذا يفعل حتى يرجع الى جنته؟




			الله لم يطرد آدم من رحمته ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


موتا تموتا يعنى ايه؟*

شكرا


----------



## sweetly heart (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

الاسئلة تدل على ذكاء الانسان الا فى بعض حالات تكون فى قمة الغباء بعد الاجابة على السؤال يسال نفس السؤال مرة اخرى بعد الاجابة عليه 

استيعابهم وتفكيرهم غريب جدا لهيك اعرفت ليه لو كل العالم مسلم لما اعرفنا السيارة ولا اخرعوا شى


----------



## fredyyy (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*معلش يا  sweetly نطول بالنا شوية والتكرار يثبت الأفكار *


*انا بسال من اى موقف علم ادم ان الله غفوررررر ؟*

*المعرفة والانسان في محضر الله لا يلزمها موقف لتعلم فكره من جهه الغفران*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هل عندما صنع لهما اقمصه من جلد والبسهما غفر لهما الخطيه؟*

*لقد أعطى الله في المثال (الذبيحة) كيفية الغفران - البديل - الذي يحمل* *ويتحمل أجرة الخطية*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*وعندما طردته هل اعلمه ماذا يفعل حتى يرجع الى جنته؟*

*لم يكن المقصود الرجوع الى الجنة ... ولكن الرجوع الى الله *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*موتا تموتا يعنى ايه؟*

*أنقطاع الشركة مع الله الحي هذا هو الموت الأدبي *

*فالانسان الذي ليس له علاقة بالله ميت*


----------



## محمد على (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

انتى تقولين _من شروط الفادى انه يكون انسان لانه سيمثل الانسان فى حمل القصاص
ازاى بقى ممكن يفدينا الله دون ان يتخذ صورتنا ؟_وانا اقول لكى الذى يمثل الانسان انسان مثله وليس كما تقولين اله يتجسد فى جسم بشر وانتى مش عارفه يعنى ايه كلمة منزه اليس لديكم قاموس لغه عربيه حتى تعرفين معنى كلمة منزه وانتى بتقولى انا مش هفهم حاجه من الى انتى بتقوليها الحمد الله انا بفهم كويس جدا بس ازاى اله خالق يفعل افعال البشر ايه الى يجبر اله انه يتجسد وهو خالق الخلق ومالك الملك هل شرط على الاله ان يتجسد فى جسم بشر حتى يمثل الانسان او الفادى كما تقولين هل الاله يولد هل الاله يموت ويدفن ويقوم من بين الموتى وهو لم يصلب من الاساس


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



محمد على قال:


> انتى تقولين _من شروط الفادى انه يكون انسان لانه سيمثل الانسان فى حمل القصاص
> ازاى بقى ممكن يفدينا الله دون ان يتخذ صورتنا ؟_وانا اقول لكى الذى يمثل الانسان انسان مثله وليس كما تقولين اله يتجسد فى جسم بشر



عزيزى...
أنا فهمت من كلامك ان الفادى ليه ميكنش انسان ؟
بس أنت لو عرفت شروط الفادى كويس هتلاقى الاتى...
أنه لازم يكون بلا خطية هل يوجد إنسان على وجه الارض كلها بلا خطية ؟
أنه يكون خالق لآنه يجدد طبيعة الانسان التى أفسدتها الخطية 
هل يوجد إنسان خالق ؟
أن يكون غير محدود لآن الخطية وجهت لله والله غير محدود وبما ان الخطية وجهت لله 
غير المحدود أصبحت الخطية غير محدودة 
هل يوجد إنسان غير محدود ؟ 

لو لقيت أن فى إنسان واحد بس فى الدنيا دى كلها يحمل كل هذه الصفات 
يبقى كلامك صح وممكن يكون الفادى أنسان !!!!




> وانتى بتقولى انا مش هفهم حاجه من الى انتى بتقوليها الحمد الله انا بفهم كويس جدا بس​



صدقينى أنا مش قصدى خالص الاهانة 
وأنا أسفة جدا لو كان كلامى ده زعلك...
بس هو ده اللى حصل فعلا....
وحضرتك مفهمتش معنى كلامى والدليل سؤالك 
ولسه كمان أسئلتك اللى هتسألها...



> ازاى اله خالق يفعل افعال البشر ايه الى يجبر اله انه يتجسد وهو خالق الخلق ومالك الملك​



الله لم يجبر حاشاااااااااااااا 
فهو الذى أتى بإرادته...
لآنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به 
بل تكون له الحياة 



> هل شرط على الاله ان يتجسد فى جسم بشر حتى يمثل الانسان او الفادى كما تقولين هل الاله يولد هل الاله يموت ويدفن ويقوم من بين الموتى وهو لم يصلب من الاساس​



أنا سبق وذكرت ان الله أتى بكامل إرادته...
وطبعا مينفعش ان الله ينزل دون ان يتسجد 
ومتنساش ان من شروط الفادى التجسد 
بالنسبة لميلاده...
لو قلنا ان الله نزل من السماء دون ولاده...
بس هنا لم يتحقق احدى شروط التجسد وهو ان يكون انسان 
يعنى يمر بكل مراحل الانسان الطبيعى منذ مولده 
لابد أن يموت الفادى لان كما قال الله لآدم أجرة الخطية هى الموت 

أتمنى أنى أكون وصلتلك الفكرة...
وفى أنتظار تعليقاتك ​


----------



## buang (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

عجبتنى طريقة الحوار والرد الخالى من التجريح للاديان المقدسة


----------



## fredyyy (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*..... علي *
*..... مسالمون وقد اوصنا .......*

*شكلك مش مزاكر كويس ..... ولك أن تفاضل بين *

*وإعتدوا عليهم بمثل ......*

*متى 5 : 44 *
*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. *
*بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. *
*أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ *
*وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ*

*أيهما أفضل أن تعتدي *

*أم أن تحب العدو ... وُتبارك وتكون سبب بركة *

*وتحسن الي من يُبغضك... وُتصلي للمسيئ والذي يطردك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*..... ما كان يوجد واحد مسيحى *

*ذلك لأن المسيح الحي يحفظ أولاد الله سالمين من سيف القتل*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... نحن عندنا اصغر طفل ....*

*وهل حفظ كلمات يغفر الخطايا *

*أو يغيِّر الخاطي الشرير الى بار أمام الله*

*هل ُتريد أن تغش الله وتحسب الحسنة بعشرة أمثالها *

*والخطية الواحدة ... بواحدة *

*لا تغش نفسك*


----------



## nightelf (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> مين قالك هو برىء منا ؟
> 
> هو حضرتك بتتنبأ ؟
> 
> ...


 

من يتبعنى هنا أى من يؤمن بى وبكلامى الذى هو من عند الله.

بالطبع أنا كمسلم من الواجب على اتباع السيد المسيح والأيمان بة و بالأنجيل الذى أنزلة الله علية .وهو كلام الله....

وكما يعلم الجميع فكلام الله يهدى الى النور.الذى هو "نور الأيمان" .

أنا من أتباع المسيح أنا فى النور....................


----------



## nightelf (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



fredyyy قال:


> *معلش يا sweetly نطول بالنا شوية والتكرار يثبت الأفكار *
> 
> 
> *انا بسال من اى موقف علم ادم ان الله غفوررررر ؟*
> ...


 


-- أفهم من الجملة الأخيرة أنه :
بدأت علاقة الله بالأ نسان عندما قدم الله أبنه أضحية؟


----------



## nightelf (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذة طبقا ليوحنا أنه سيحدث لهم نوعا من الشك:
" وقال لهم يسوع ان كلكم تشكون فى فى هذه الليلة. "                       مرقس 27:14

ما الذى سيحدث ويجعل تلاميذ المسيح يشكون فية؟؟؟


----------



## abbamid (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



محمد على قال:


> الاله منزه من ان يتجسد فى جسم بشر لا حاجه لااله ان يتجسد فى جسم بشر حتى يخلص العالم من الخطيه كما تقولون هذا كلام استخفاف والاولى لكم ان تعبدوا السيده مريم عليها السلام وعيسى جاء من مريم  والانجيل يقول  الله ابرزنى واظهرنى من امى مريم  اللاله قادر ان يفعل مايشاء بدون صلب او تعذيب وهو فى مكانه اود ان اقول الى كل مسيحى ان يفكر بعقله وياريت اى واحد عايز يرد على كلامى يكون كلامه هو مقنع عشان اعرف ارد عليه فيما بعد  واتحدى مسيحى واحد ان ياتى بايه مثل القران ان كنتم على حق كما تزعمون وللحديث بقيه




1 - نعم يا محمد علي هذا في وجهة نظرك الإسلامية، 
وهذا يجعلك تقع في حيرة من أمرك عندما تعرف أن كلام الله
قد تجسد في القرآن كما تعتقد
فنحن المسيحيين نؤمن أن كلمة الله، 
عيسى تجسد في شخص يسوع المسيح 
فبحسب القرآن عيسى هو كلمة الله وروح منه، أليس كذلك ؟
هل تريد مني أن أهديك على الآية التي تشير إلى ذلك ؟
اقرأ آية آل عمران 39 و45 

وأما الحاجة إلى التجسد فهي في نظرك غير ضرورية، 
وأما في نظرنا نحن المسيحيين فهو أمر ضروري، بل ضروري جداً
وإن أردت أن أحاورك في هذا الأمر فأنا مستعد

2 -  وأما قولك : "لكم ان تعبدوا السيده مريم عليها السلام وعيسى جاء من مريم  والانجيل يقول  الله ابرزنى واظهرنى من امى مريم "

فهو مردود عليك،
فنحن لا نعبد مريم،
بل نكرمها، إكراماً فائقاً
وإذا أردت أن تشوه لنا الإيمان الذي نمارسه
لكي تسيء فهمنا     فهذا شأنك

ولكن القرآن أيضاً يقول عن مريم أقوالاً أخرى 
من شان تلك الأقوال أن تكرمها أكثر مما نتصوره موجوداً لديكم

3 - إن عقيدة التجسد هي فريدة خاصة لدى المسيحيين وحدهم
من دون سواهم 
وهذا التجسد يرفضه اليهود
كما يرفضه المسلمون
ولكن رفضكم إياها لا يعني أنها كما تدعون القول وتزعمون
فأنتم تريدون أن يصدق المسيحيون ما أتى به القرآن
وتزعمون أنه معجزة بحد ذاته
وأنا أقول لك :
إن طه حسين قد أتى بكتاب يضاهي القرآن 
وقد حكمتم عليه بالزندقة
وهذا كاف للقول بأن القرآن ليس بمعجزة، كما تزعمون

مع العلم أن هناك أدلة عديدة على صحة قولي
وإذا أردت أن أظهرها لك فسوف أقوم بذلك


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*



nightelf قال:


> قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذة طبقا ليوحنا أنه سيحدث لهم نوعا من الشك:
> " وقال لهم يسوع ان كلكم تشكون فى فى هذه الليلة. " مرقس 27:14
> 
> ما الذى سيحدث ويجعل تلاميذ المسيح يشكون فية؟؟؟


 

ما دخل هذا السؤال بموضوع يتكلم عن حقيقة صلب المسيح؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*{ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا ٱلْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ ٱللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـٰكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ ٱتِّبَاعَ ٱلظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً } *

*تفسير مفاتيح الغيب ، التفسير الكبير/ الرازي *

*السؤال الثاني: أنه إن جاز أن يقال: أن الله تعالى يلقي شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة، فإنا إذا رأينا زيداً فلعله ليس بزيد، ولكنه ألقى شبه زيد عليه، وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك، وثوقاً به، وأيضاً يفضي إلى القدح في التواتر لأن خبر التواتر إنما يفيد العلم بشرط انتهائه في الآخرة إلى*


----------



## zoom (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: "و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل*

*يارب ارحمنا *
*اية دخل الهبل اللي انت كتبتة دة بالموضوع يعني ؟*
*اية دخل موضوع معجزات القران بالموضوع دة ؟*

*يغلق *


----------

